# What tool did you buy today?



## Jmac80

Hi
Seen this type of thread on a fair few forums and thought it would be cool to do here. :mrgreen: 
Me, I just took delivery of a Festool domino DF500 =D>


----------



## adidat

Bought a bridgeport milling machine on monday. Does that count?

Adidat


----------



## Jmac80

adidat":1pa22mig said:


> Bought a bridgeport milling machine on monday. Does that count?
> 
> Adidat




Certainly does, Pics are also welcome 

And EDIT: wow that thing look's a beast!


----------



## undergroundhunter

I bought this on sat (little birthday present to myself) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171978772369?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT just awaiting delivery now. 

Matt


----------



## rxh

A job lot of woodies - arrived yesterday.


----------



## adidat

Yeah its a beast, will put some pics later.

Bit of sad a story, bought it off this guy from iran who is pretty fantastic enginner producing excellent model steam engines. He had never had the chance to steam them up as the guys at his local club, made him feel unwelcome purely over the colour of his skin. In this day an age you would think a club like that would be welcoming any younger decent egineers with open arms.

But he was selling loads of nice gear to pay off business debts. I felt bad by having this machines but i was also helping him. The guy didnt seem to bothered and said thats life. Quite humbleing really.

Adidat


----------



## Mr_P

Arrived today

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272028627586? ... EBIDX%3AIT

I blame people called Richard and a few others.

Nice haul Richard.


----------



## rxh

Thanks Mr_P, What are you going to make?


----------



## Mr_P

My most used Chariot is getting a bit long in the tooth so made a start on a copy with a bit of 5mm I've had for ages but decided to put it to one side and try something a bit thinner/simpler for my first attempt.

Will start a thread when I get a bit further along.


----------



## JonnyW

I've just received my jig for fitting drawer runners. 

Not tried it yet, but it looks the business. 

Jonny


----------



## Jmac80

JonnyW":z57u85lc said:


> I've just received my jig for fitting drawer runners.
> 
> Not tried it yet, but it looks the business.
> 
> Jonny



In the market for one of them myself, what one did you get?


----------



## Bluekingfisher

A small woodie arrived last night.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171979096270

David


----------



## Zeddedhed

JonnyW":3bw6dv0y said:


> I've just received my jig for fitting drawer runners.
> 
> Not tried it yet, but it looks the business.
> 
> Jonny



What make did you buy.
Up until now I've been fitting Blum Movento runners and using the Blum jigs but I'm interested in a lower cost alternative.


----------



## minimad

one handed parting tool from record ! im I out of your league with my little item lol .


----------



## JonnyW

@James/Zeddedhed. I bought the Rockler universal drawer slide jig. I can't tell you how it works, but will let you know soon, as I'm making a unit with the 'dreaded' drawer slides in them. I have a historical hatred of drawer slides.

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodwo...ands-guides-universal-drawer-slide-jig+dk7048

I originally wanted the Kreg, but they no longer make them it appears.

I know from a thread I posted on the subject, that you can use a shim or packers of mdf placed on top of each drawer, and then position the runner on top of the packers and fix, then stick the drawer in place on top of the shims/packers and screw the runner to the drawer - and so it goes until you reach the top drawer. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy72BfqSX4I - sorry I'm teaching my grannies how to suck eggs.

This is ok and seems to work a treat, but it's the first drawer slide that has me running for the bottle of vodka. Especially if the bottom of the unit is open to the floor, then you have nothing to position your packers on top of. I'm sure you could pack the bottom off to the desired height etc etc, but I can't really be bothered to tell you the truth. 

The Kreg or Rockler jig can be used off the front and bottom-front structural rail. Easy. No packing, no having to keep packers or to cut packers etc etc. (I hope).

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/drawer-slide-jig-buying-advice-t92748.html

Jonny


----------



## JonnyW

Zeddedhed":3p6l2fyo said:


> JonnyW":3p6l2fyo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just received my jig for fitting drawer runners.
> 
> Not tried it yet, but it looks the business.
> 
> Jonny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What make did you buy.
> Up until now I've been fitting Blum Movento runners and using the Blum jigs but I'm interested in a lower cost alternative.
Click to expand...


Just had a look at the Blum Movento runners - they look amazing, but I see why you're looking for lower cost options.

I see they say the runners won't work correctly if their jig is not used! 

It's a funny thing Zeddedhed, I've seen amazing pieces of furniture ruined by cheap, clunky, sticky runners - so I can understand why you would go for the best mechanical devices for your units.

Jonny


----------



## Zeddedhed

JonnyW":3dc84xi1 said:


> Just had a look at the Blum Movento runners - they look amazing, but I see why you're looking for lower cost options.
> 
> I see they say the runners won't work correctly if their jig is not used!
> 
> Jonny



They are excellent runners. Lots of adjustment and very smooth self close action.
They can be fitted without the jig but if you talk nice to the Blum rep they let you have the jigs for next to nothing and it speeds up fitting no-end.

The problem is that they are very unforgiving when it comes to drawer construction.

I'd like to find some basic slides that could be quickly jig fitted to basic carcasses using box drawers - no rebated bottom panels etc. Just 4 sides and a base screwed together (MDF)

I'd love to hear how you get on with them.


----------



## JonnyW

Zeddedhed":2qei6lwt said:


> JonnyW":2qei6lwt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just had a look at the Blum Movento runners - they look amazing, but I see why you're looking for lower cost options.
> 
> I see they say the runners won't work correctly if their jig is not used!
> 
> Jonny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are excellent runners. Lots of adjustment and very smooth self close action.
> They can be fitted without the jig but if you talk nice to the Blum rep they let you have the jigs for next to nothing and it speeds up fitting no-end.
> 
> The problem is that they are very unforgiving when it comes to drawer construction.
> 
> I'd like to find some basic slides that could be quickly jig fitted to basic carcasses using box drawers - no rebated bottom panels etc. Just 4 sides and a base screwed together (MDF)
> 
> I'd love to hear how you get on with them.
Click to expand...


That sounds way past my skill level Zeddedhed !

Yeh I'll let you know asap.

Jonny


----------



## Jelly

Technically I bought this last week, but just collected it.






Surprised at how light it was, The Seller and I loaded it quite comfortably, as I'm on the way home currently (stopped for lunch) it remains to be seen if our lass is quite as comfortable unloading it with me...

Soon I'll be Slot-milling and Surface Grinding till my heart's content, or more making guards for the belt and wheel to aid finger and face retention.


----------



## dickm

Three "interesting" items from a barn sale nearby today. Surface rusty Brades 12" drawknife for£2; Boxford toolpost grinder needing new spindle £7. AND immaculate looking but believed to be faulty Elu MOF97 as a gamble for £2…......
Which actually works100%.   . Only problem is it has a 6mm collet and my cutters are all imperial.


----------



## Wildman

I have just bought a plasma cutter, wanted one for ages. now need to settle down and get some jobs finished.


----------



## Jmac80

Wildman":hztlskfh said:


> I have just bought a plasma cutter, wanted one for ages. now need to settle down and get some jobs finished.



wow nice one.
This will definitely require pics!
Did you buy new or second hand, how big is it?


----------



## rafezetter

I bought one of these a few days ago which has arrived :

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminste...k+Madness!&utm_campaign=15wk45b_midweek_punch

and donated it to Eric the Viking as he said he wanted one ("lusted after" was his exact words), who has already started making plans for how to use it..... It does look like a quality bit of kit.


----------



## EddyCurrent

Does 'what tool did you make today' count ?
I bought some 6mm pine dowel but it was oval and oversize, I drilled a 6mm hole in a piece of steel to make a dowel plate and 'extruded' the offending item through it, spot on.


----------



## Jmac80

I just bought a woodpeckers mft/3 square.. have to wait for it to come from the USA.


----------



## Jelly

Magnetic Chuck for recently acquired Grinder...







It's a tad big, with 4" more length than travel on the bed of the Grinder, but I'll have to cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin

An Axminster Azebiki. Might have to chop out some floorboards soon.


----------



## YorkshireMartin

A track saw, but didn't tell SWMBO yet.


----------



## Jmac80

YorkshireMartin":223smpj9 said:


> A track saw, but didn't tell SWMBO yet.


Soon as you get it cover in saw dust, she will never even know :mrgreen:


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Yes, as soon as it's dirty you're in with a chance. I knew a guy who owned nine black motorbikes (in different places) and his missus thought he had one.  
I haven't the luxury of trying that, though. Swmbo's my bank manager.


----------



## woodenstx

Doing my level best to not run over the road to Cromwell and Pro Trade in Derby :lol:
I dropped my expenses in for the past 6 weeks and given it was mostly mileage, I reckon there is a slim chance I could get a Domino for no reason :lol:
Might settle with an Incra 12" pro T measure...


----------



## MattDenny

Festool CTL Midi vacuum with the accessories kit - been wanting one of these for a long time and finally bit the bullet.
Even SWMBO thinks it's a good idea - health reasons and all that...  

Regards
Matt


----------



## ejtrent

a big first aid kit.. saves rushing out to get steristrips from the nurse!


----------



## Zeddedhed

Nothing special - a springbow compass and pair of dividers (Faithfull I think).

I got a proper bollocking for borrowing my daughters from her school geometry set and getting Cascamite all over them!!


----------



## Jmac80

MattDenny":rkh08tic said:


> Festool CTL Midi vacuum with the accessories kit - been wanting one of these for a long time and finally bit the bullet.
> Even SWMBO thinks it's a good idea - health reasons and all that...
> 
> Regards
> Matt




Hi Matt
Did you get £50 of it?
A new voucher is just coming out for £50 of Festool vacs!
Maybe you could talk to your retailer or if that fails return it and get another?

The voucher is valid from the 13th November until the 13th December 2015. The voucher is redeemable on any Festool Dust Extractor (excluding the new CLT-SYS dust extractor). "


----------



## HOJ

6' spirit level, discovered on Friday evening, mine was bent!!!!!
Couldn't get my margins on some fitted cupboard doors right....


----------



## Hemsby

Fobco Star bench drill


----------



## Paul hd

Jmac80":2yjtr4sy said:


> MattDenny":2yjtr4sy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Festool CTL Midi vacuum with the accessories kit - been wanting one of these for a long time and finally bit the bullet.
> Even SWMBO thinks it's a good idea - health reasons and all that...
> 
> Regards
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matt
> Did you get £50 of it?
> A new voucher is just coming out for £50 of Festool vacs!
> Maybe you could talk to your retailer or if that fails return it and get another?
> 
> The voucher is valid from the 13th November until the 13th December 2015. The voucher is redeemable on any Festool Dust Extractor (excluding the new CLT-SYS dust extractor). "
Click to expand...

May I ask how you get this voucher?
Cheers


----------



## YorkshireMartin

The tracksaw arrived today. I wasn't home for delivery but my SWMBO was, although she didn't open the package. I got home around 7pm and she was in the kitchen when I opened the box. 

Her exact words when I opened it. Nobody will believe this but scouts honour it's true:

"Ohhhhhh, Festool, thats awesome love".

She's a keeper, no?

PS. She's had a go with the rotex, vac etc before and was impressed, so she's familiar with the brand.


----------



## MattDenny

Jmac80":3pfppar6 said:


> MattDenny":3pfppar6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Festool CTL Midi vacuum with the accessories kit - been wanting one of these for a long time and finally bit the bullet.
> Even SWMBO thinks it's a good idea - health reasons and all that...
> 
> Regards
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matt
> Did you get £50 of it?
> A new voucher is just coming out for £50 of Festool vacs!
> Maybe you could talk to your retailer or if that fails return it and get another?
> 
> The voucher is valid from the 13th November until the 13th December 2015. The voucher is redeemable on any Festool Dust Extractor (excluding the new CLT-SYS dust extractor). "
Click to expand...


Hello Jmac80
I live in France and unfortunately the offer you speak of doesn't seem to exist here... worse luck for me but never mind.
Thanks for the tip anyway
Regards
Matt


----------



## MattDenny

Paul hd":2ulnsu6w said:


> Jmac80":2ulnsu6w said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MattDenny":2ulnsu6w said:
> 
> 
> 
> Festool CTL Midi vacuum with the accessories kit - been wanting one of these for a long time and finally bit the bullet.
> Even SWMBO thinks it's a good idea - health reasons and all that...
> 
> Regards
> Matt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matt
> Did you get £50 of it?
> A new voucher is just coming out for £50 of Festool vacs!
> Maybe you could talk to your retailer or if that fails return it and get another?
> 
> The voucher is valid from the 13th November until the 13th December 2015. The voucher is redeemable on any Festool Dust Extractor (excluding the new CLT-SYS dust extractor). "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> May I ask how you get this voucher?
> Cheers
Click to expand...


Hello Paul
Sorry I can't help. 
Jmac80, could you point Paul in the right direction?

Regards
Matt


----------



## dkaardal

A new Jet drum sander (16-32) was delivered yesterday. I'm not a fan of sanding of any sort, but I have to admit this is going to make a few things quite a bit easier.


----------



## iNewbie

Paul hd":15focwbg said:


> May I ask how you get this voucher?
> Cheers



Call Festool's customer service dept and they'll likely send you one - they did me on another item.


----------



## DTR

A BCA jig borer:







Sorry it's not woodworking related, but it is going in the workshop  . If it helps, there's a Marples 043 in the background


----------



## woodenstx

offfffffft retro milling tools, that's a little bit tool porn! :lol:


----------



## Jmac80

Hi guys sorry for the late reply.

I guess keep an eye on sites like FFX they usually have the voucher on their frontage as part of promotion.
I should imagine it will appear around the 13th.

cheers


----------



## Jmac80

Ordered some more festool goodness today :lol: 

Festool BHC 18 Li 5.2 Cordless SDS+ Hammer Drill 18V (5.2Ah) 





&

Festool DRC 18/4 Li 5.2 QuaDrill Cordless Drill Driver SET 18V (5.2Ah) 






:lol:


----------



## dickm

DTR":i76c5806 said:


> A BCA jig borer:


Well, that's solved a small mystery for me. Many years ago, bought what was (now) obviously the spindle and carrier for one of those, intending to use it as a milling spindle, but somehow the round tuit never appeared and it went off, still unrecognised to another home a few years later.


----------



## Jelly

DTR":v92tslid said:


> A BCA jig borer:
> 
> Sorry it's not woodworking related, but it is going in the workshop  . If it helps, there's a Marples 043 in the background


Ooooh! That's a nice bit of kit.

I popped into my local second-hand engineering tools store today got some milling cutters today, 1" depth 60° double angle cutter, 1⅝" face mill, 2" face mill, and had to restrain myself from buying a fly cutter the size of my arm (no joke, a 16" long body swinging a 12" stellite tool about 3"×3" in cross-section) more as an interesting ornament than as something I'd ever use. Apparently it's been in stock for 17 years and they'd cut me a mean deal on it though... And I do like getting a good deal.


----------



## DTR

Jelly":hbp5k4bs said:


> ... had to restrain myself from buying a fly cutter the size of my arm (no joke, a 16" long body swinging a 12" stellite tool about 3"×3" in cross-section) more as an interesting ornament than as something I'd ever use. Apparently it's been in stock for 17 years and they'd cut me a mean deal on it though... And I do like getting a good deal.



:shock: 
In all seriousness, I'm surprised anyone would use a flycutter that big. Unless the machine was in perfect tram, the cut would probably be fairly concave.

Good haul though 8)


----------



## WoodMangler

DTR":1lir0y48 said:


> A BCA jig borer:


Drool....


----------



## adidat

Hi jelly 

We would all love to believe you but sadly this is the Internet and people tell fibs! :lol: 

So next time your passing, a picture or it didn't happen! :lol: 

On another note I am just arranging my milling machines collection, what have I done! #-o #-o 

Adidat


----------



## BearTricks

Got the Lidl chisels, Japanese saw and cheap and nasty drill bits. 

Don't feel as good after seeing all this Festool stuff. Got a couple of £50 off vouchers for dust extractors so I might get their cheapest vacuum and use it in the house instead of the Vax we have now (useless). 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboy

A Leigh 24" Superjig off of Ebay


----------



## Paul hd

Jmac80":1i6ph1mu said:


> Hi guys sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I guess keep an eye on sites like FFX they usually have the voucher on their frontage as part of promotion.
> I should imagine it will appear around the 13th.
> 
> cheers


No problem, thanks for the heads up. Just got a voucher through the door today from Axminster.


----------



## Jelly

DTR":2afudlxs said:


> :shock:
> In all seriousness, I'm surprised anyone would use a flycutter that big. Unless the machine was in perfect tram, the cut would probably be fairly concave.



By the size of it it's clearly not for a "normal" milling machine, but for the massive gantry or tower type multi-axis mills of which the districts of Atlas and Brightside in Sheffield probably have the vast majority of the examples in the UK. When moving from one face to another on your workpiece can take a few days and a team of men, the time taken to accurately tram your Machine is likely to be the least of your worries.





This is the kind of thing I'm on about, Davy Markham's Machine Shop in Brightside, across the road from the even bigger North Machine Shop at Forgemasters International (who have grown to occupy the entirety of Atlas).

I suspect whoever originally had it has long since moved to indexable tools of similarly gargantuan size...

adidat:
I don't know when I'm going to get a chance to go in again, as they're generally only open when I'm at work... but I will try to get a photo as it's unlikely to go anywhere in a hurry, and I do need to pop in and have a good search through their racking for R8 Taper endmill holders to accomodate 1" and 1½" shanks, and an R8 Taper 1" Arbor.


----------



## JonnyW

I've not received this yet, but I bought this off fleabay a couple of days ago.

A little TLC and she'll be all nice again and ready to help me destroy good pieces of wood.

Jonny


----------



## Jmac80

More goodies ordered  

Festool PSBC 420 Li Cordless Jigsaw 18V

Festool HKC 55 EB Li-Basic Cordless Circular Saw

Fine Tooth Saw Blade 160mm x 1.8 x 20 x 32T for HKC55

Chip Collection Bag For TSC55 and HKC55

Carvex ZH-SYS-PS 400 - 497709 accessories kit

:lol:


----------



## JonnyW

Jmac80":35alslyj said:


> More goodies ordered
> 
> Festool PSBC 420 Li Cordless Jigsaw 18V
> 
> Festool HKC 55 EB Li-Basic Cordless Circular Saw
> 
> Fine Tooth Saw Blade 160mm x 1.8 x 20 x 32T for HKC55
> 
> Chip Collection Bag For TSC55 and HKC55
> 
> Carvex ZH-SYS-PS 400 - 497709 accessories kit
> 
> :lol:



Will we be reading in the news about a guy called James, who is wanted for a bank robbery!

Nice!!!!

Jonny


----------



## undergroundhunter

This came today http://tinyurl.com/q9jf866

This the day before http://tinyurl.com/qal5g74

and this http://tinyurl.com/ng6tzaj last week.

I'm on a bit of a binge, old tools on ebay seem to be going reasonably cheap at the mo, must be the run up to xmas.....

Matt


----------



## NazNomad

I bought one of these ... Brand new 2nd hand (eh?) ... Never been opened.

£25


----------



## Sporky McGuffin

One of these, 'cos my Panasonic 21.6v hammer drill won't go through the concrete in our house walls, and my Draper SDS drill is too heavy for a lot of jobs. Also I thought it looked ace.


----------



## JonnyD

Does this count? . Secondhand 26inch dominion saw bench with a startrite 10 inch cabinet saw. 





Cheers

Jon


----------



## Peter Sefton

looks like a great combo Jon.


----------



## klkarrier

got a palm sander for some light sanding work I'm doing.. came with mesh sanding sheets as well which seem to last some time


----------



## RossJarvis

Sporky McGuffin":3u1ardva said:


> One of these, 'cos my Panasonic 21.6v hammer drill won't go through the concrete in our house walls, and my Draper SDS drill is too heavy for a lot of jobs. Also I thought it looked ace.



Ooh, that looks very similar to the Festool whatchamacallit. Bet it was cheaper. Now if Makita copy this copy I'll be sorely tempted.


----------



## brianhabby

Does this count? Bought it yesterday, thinking of going over to the dark side 





regards

Brian


----------



## Sporky McGuffin

RossJarvis":4rld9dwq said:


> Ooh, that looks very similar to the Festool whatchamacallit. Bet it was cheaper. Now if Makita copy this copy I'll be sorely tempted.



Only a tadge cheaper, but it has the SDS+ chuck which sounds useful to me.


----------



## DTR

Jelly":13j2s16i said:


> DTR":13j2s16i said:
Click to expand...


I hope someone sees this photo and assumes it was the last tool you bought :lol:


----------



## Zeddedhed

DTR":1drttjcb said:


> Jelly":1drttjcb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTR":1drttjcb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope someone sees this photo and assumes it was the last tool you bought :lol:
Click to expand...


Jelly hereby wins the prize for UKW biggest workshop.


----------



## Jmac80

Zeddedhed":u5ovo7fv said:


> DTR":u5ovo7fv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly":u5ovo7fv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jelly hereby wins the prize for UKW biggest workshop.
Click to expand...



Go on USA woodwork forums... That looks like one of their standard garages attached to the house.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## adidat

My Bridgeport j head milling machine is being picked up today and dropped off tomorrow very excited, typical pallet line double the price at the last minute!! Just got to get it in my workshop.... :shock: :shock: 

Adidat


----------



## dickm

adidat":1ntv24ie said:


> My Bridgeport j head milling machine is being................. dropped off tomorrow


Hope they don't do that too literally  . Son_in_law just bought a £400 secondhand cooker off Ebay to replace a damaged one in their house. The couriers must have either dropped it on one corner, or hit it with a fast moving forklift as the front edge was stove in by about an inch, so it's totally unuseable. The transport was booked via Parcel to Go, and both they and the actual courier are denying liability, hiding behind a very small print clause in the contract. 
A very expensive lesson - be warned.


----------



## BearTricks

I don't know if it counts but I bought a sash lock for a door then realised that it's 5mm too big after demolishing the packaging so I can't return it. 

If anyone needs a 75mm 3 lever lock I'll let it go for a fiver. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeddedhed

A Crown Tools 3/4" square end scraper. Cryogenic HSS no less (whatever difference that makes)
Also a 75mm Axminster screw chuck and a couple of spare screws. I know it's not hard to make your own but being a 'pro' woodworker I've got stacks of money to burn   Translated this means I'm too lazy and need them tomorrow without any fuss


----------



## IHc1vtr+

Wood and carbide hole saw sets and the japanese saw from Lidl.


----------



## Jmac80

One of these just arrived:
Triton WRA001 Woodrack Storage System






http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002 ... ge_o00_s00


----------



## Droogs

you got that up pretty quick


----------



## Jmac80

Droogs":t5r6t4hr said:


> you got that up pretty quick




:lol: :lol: :lol: 
(hammer)


----------



## TFrench

A startrite mercury mkII pillar drill. Now to either swap the motor or fit an inverter... 

Bye bye clarke piece of junk that drills oval holes!


----------



## BearTricks

TFrench":23rf7wq2 said:


> A startrite mercury mkII pillar drill. Now to either swap the motor or fit an inverter...
> 
> Bye bye clarke piece of junk that drills oval holes!


That's what happens when you use oval drill bits. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101

Minor revolution in my universe. I've never used a good saw. I'm a total amateur. No ones ever taught me to use a saw.... I'm completely self 'taught'. So read that as I'd love to know where to plant my legs, how I'm overbalancing etc. I get the gist but... I'm not clueless but the finer points evade me.
So I started my glue up of bench today. I decided to chop out the planing stop with my circular saw. It went okay but ya know. It was wrong. As Paul Daniels would say, 'not a lot!'. So I got out that little Japanese saw from lidle day or two ago. It was a revelation. Clamped a bit of pine off cut and used it as a guide. I'm converted. £7 from lidls Now i can saw straight and draw the cut to wherever I need.
Personal revolution for a £7 saw. Unreal.


----------



## Jmac80

Droogs":3pkj3ton said:


> you got that up pretty quick




It's up now though 

I re-drilled the holes that fix it to the wall so i could use decent fat masonry fixings.
Saves a ton of space for me, Just ordered another pair and will put them along the wall at same height so i can chuck some random 4.8m long boards on the top shelves


----------



## Zeddedhed

James, that is quite simply a disgracefully clean and tidy workshop. Posting pictures like that is known as cruel and unusual punishment. Please cease and desist immediately (or mess it up a bit and take some more pictures)

Thank you.


----------



## Jmac80

Zeddedhed":1eto11iv said:


> James, that is quite simply a disgracefully clean and tidy workshop. Posting pictures like that is known as cruel and unusual punishment. Please cease and desist immediately (or mess it up a bit and take some more pictures)
> 
> Thank you.



:lol: =D> 
Believe me mate it's only that tidy as i had to clear it to get the shelves up.
Pictures of the other side would tell a very different story lol

:mrgreen:


----------



## Droogs

prove it


----------



## Jmac80

Droogs":13kjisyc said:


> prove it



:lol: 

And this is it: A mess going by other peoples standards but probably not too bad for me i guess lol.. The second i start on a project/job the place looks like a bomb hit it.











:ho2


----------



## adidat

Bridgeport arrived today, those clever chaps at pallet line where really good and smashed the switch box and part of the y axis handle cheers lads saved me the hassle of doing it! =D> #-o 

Oh and the x axis dro won't work either..... 

I found Goodwin technology on the net they made my dro so I gave them a call the guy kindly offered to send out a new dro censor and suggested I swap it for the one currently installed! Then I was complaining about palletline's inability to deliver a pallet in the same condition! And told him about the handle, he then told me that he had replacements in stock and should be here tomorrow! £55! So a short call to palletline and they said they would refund me £55 without the hassle of the insurance claim!

Now to rebuild the switch box...


----------



## memzey

God bless America.


----------



## Jmac80

Delivery man turned up with another pair of triton wood racks.
It is SO much better in my small workshop / garage now. I can now have 4.8m skirting boards etc along the top 2 shelves and up off the floor where I constantly trip over them


----------



## SlowSteve

adidat":z84lvyaw said:


> Bridgeport arrived today, those clever chaps at pallet line where really good and smashed the switch box and part of the y axis handle cheers lads saved me the hassle of doing it! =D> #-o
> 
> Oh and the x axis dro won't work either.....
> 
> I found Goodwin technology on the net they made my dro so I gave them a call the guy kindly offered to send out a new dro censor and suggested I swap it for the one currently installed! Then I was complaining about palletline's inability to deliver a pallet in the same condition! And told him about the handle, he then told me that he had replacements in stock and should be here tomorrow! £55! So a short call to palletline and they said they would refund me £55 without the hassle of the insurance claim!
> 
> Now to rebuild the switch box...




Hi, do you know what year and what model of Bridgeport you have? I may be able to send you a new switch box.


----------



## memzey

James - is that PT the Charnwood with the same conversion mechanism as the Jet (both tables lift over at the same time)? If so how are you finding it?


----------



## Jmac80

memzey":2yb23jqc said:


> James - is that PT the Charnwood with the same conversion mechanism as the Jet (both tables lift over at the same time)? If so how are you finding it?



Hi memzey
It sure is. The manual that comes with it is actually the JET manual with the word "jet" blanked out all the pictures are of the jet machine..
Been able to lift the whole lot up in a oner is great, saves so much messing around and makes me want to actually use it.
It's a great machine and i wouldn't be without it. Still on the first set of blades and i have another 2 sets extra.
Think I paid about £1400 delivered with extra set of 3 blades & the wheel kit.. Considerably cheaper than the JET.

Cheers


----------



## Jmac80

Just ordered a Festool Guide rail FS 3000/2

Yesterday I had my first experience of joining 2 x 1400 rails together to cut down 8'x4' sheet goods.
While I managed to get it all connected and straight it took a bit of time and constant checking when moving it about etc.
So I talked myself (quite easily) into buying a 3m long rail, The 1400s will be perfect for cross cutting 4' sheets along with my 800 rail.

:ho2


----------



## adidat

SlowSteve":1blnemsg said:


> adidat":1blnemsg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bridgeport arrived today, those clever chaps at pallet line where really good and smashed the switch box and part of the y axis handle cheers lads saved me the hassle of doing it! =D> #-o
> 
> Oh and the x axis dro won't work either.....
> 
> I found Goodwin technology on the net they made my dro so I gave them a call the guy kindly offered to send out a new dro censor and suggested I swap it for the one currently installed! Then I was complaining about palletline's inability to deliver a pallet in the same condition! And told him about the handle, he then told me that he had replacements in stock and should be here tomorrow! £55! So a short call to palletline and they said they would refund me £55 without the hassle of the insurance claim!
> 
> Now to rebuild the switch box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, do you know what year and what model of Bridgeport you have? I may be able to send you a new switch box.
Click to expand...


Hi Steve

Sounds interesting will pm you now

Adidat


----------



## damo8604

Although I bought this a month ago I didn't get round to smuggling it into the workshop until this weekend.

I bought a Bosch GTS 10 XC off a forum member and I must say I'm incredibly impressed, made short work of big chunks of mahogany and ripped a worktop so cleanly I couldn't believe it, I'd only ever cut a kitchen worktop once with a home base skill saw, it was dreadful.... The laminate chipped all over and I truly believed it was impossible to cut a veneered surface without specialist machinery.

I knocked up a mobile mini bench for my pillar drill and band saw..... Heck..... It keeps me off the streets!


----------



## mind_the_goat

SIP 01489 14" bandsaw.
Will collect it sometime this week, not sure what I'm going to do with it yet


----------



## woodenstx

I purchased my xmas present (yes I'm sad), an Incra 150mm T ruler... 0.25mm resolution etc. Should help a bit as accurate marking is my biggest problem.
Atleast I can use it in the new year :lol:


----------



## Jmac80

Christmas presents for myself :ho2 

Seneca Parallel Guide System for Festool Guide Rail 
INCRA - 48" T-Track Plus (Metric Scale) 
INCRA - 24" T-Track Plus (Metric Scale) 
Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 1200mm 
Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 900mm
Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 600mm 
Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 300mm 
Woodpecker Ruler Stop 2 
Woodpecker Hook Stop

:deer


----------



## Roughcut

Jmac80":93grnpma said:


> Christmas presents for myself :ho2
> 
> Seneca Parallel Guide System for Festool Guide Rail
> INCRA - 48" T-Track Plus (Metric Scale)
> INCRA - 24" T-Track Plus (Metric Scale)
> Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 1200mm
> Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 900mm
> Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 600mm
> Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 300mm
> Woodpecker Ruler Stop 2
> Woodpecker Hook Stop
> 
> :deer



Where did you order the Seneca PGS Jmac80.........and how much please?


----------



## Jmac80

Roughcut":2agjekdg said:


> Jmac80":2agjekdg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas presents for myself :ho2
> 
> Seneca Parallel Guide System for Festool Guide Rail
> INCRA - 48" T-Track Plus (Metric Scale)
> INCRA - 24" T-Track Plus (Metric Scale)
> Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 1200mm
> Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 900mm
> Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 600mm
> Woodpecker Woodworking Rule - 300mm
> Woodpecker Ruler Stop 2
> Woodpecker Hook Stop
> 
> :deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you order the Seneca PGS Jmac80.........and how much please?
Click to expand...


Hello Roughcut
I ordered it from their website http://www.senecawoodworking.com/produc ... track-plus, it cost's $17 to get it sent over (seems standard price for all their items)
I waited till black Friday to order as i knew they would be doing a discount.
Just enter discount code "blackfriday2015" at checkout. and you will get 20% off 
I have placed about 5 separate orders from Seneca over the last year and have never once got hit with import charges (touch wood)
The total delivered to me was:

Discounts : $-37.99 USD
Subtotal : $151.96 USD
Shipping : $17.00 USD
Total : $168.96 USD
168.96 USD = 112.393 GBP

Cheers


----------



## Woodmonkey

Feeding my festool fetish (festish?)
My ancient cheapo vac has finally died so splashed out on a midi, love that I can stack my systainers on it when working in tiny bedrooms.


----------



## Benchwayze

Jmac80":sq670gds said:


> JonnyW":sq670gds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just received my jig for fitting drawer runners.
> 
> Not tried it yet, but it looks the business.
> 
> Jonny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the market for one of them myself, what one did you get?
Click to expand...


Assuming you mean drawer extension slide? 

I bought the Kreg Locator. Never used it, so far, and stayed with the way Highland Woodworker does it! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy72BfqSX4I

HTH


----------



## Jmac80

Benchwayze I was looking for the kreg one but they seemed to stop making it.

Nothing too exciting with my latest purchases

Festool KAPEX Fine tooth saw blade 260x2,5x30 W80
Festool CARVEX Jigsaw blade S 145/4 FSG 5X


----------



## MusicMan

Bought the Simon James forged holdfasts from Workshop Heaven. Extremely impressed! So convenient in use. 

I tried the 'traditional' method of holding a workpiece down with a notched board and a holdfast (see http://www.theenglishwoodworker.com/the ... ten-video/) and am so impressed. I'll never use the tailvice and dogs for this again (though the tailvice has other uses). This gives a very firm grip with no racking at all, faster to operate especially when changing sizes and gives the full support of the solid bench top to the work. 

Keith


----------



## ColeyS1

damo8604":37m5m21g said:


> I bought a Bosch GTS 10 XC off a forum member and I must say I'm incredibly impressed, made short work of big chunks of mahogany and ripped a worktop so cleanly I couldn't believe it, I'd only ever cut a kitchen worktop once with a home base skill saw, it was dreadful.... The laminate chipped all over and I truly believed it was impossible to cut a veneered surface without specialist machinery.


Not try to teach you to suck eggs but did you cut the worktop bottom side up? I try and avoid fitting worktops if I can. Even the thought of chipping a joint makes me cringe 

Coley


----------



## skipdiver

ColeyS1":2me7e5xr said:


> damo8604":2me7e5xr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Bosch GTS 10 XC off a forum member and I must say I'm incredibly impressed, made short work of big chunks of mahogany and ripped a worktop so cleanly I couldn't believe it, I'd only ever cut a kitchen worktop once with a home base skill saw, it was dreadful.... The laminate chipped all over and I truly believed it was impossible to cut a veneered surface without specialist machinery.
> 
> 
> 
> Not try to teach you to suck eggs but did you cut the worktop bottom side up? I try and avoid fitting worktops if I can. Even the thought of chipping a joint makes me cringe
> 
> Coley
Click to expand...


Yeah, it's scary on an expensive one. A lot of kitchen fitters i know get someone in to do the worktops now. A couple of guys have set up just doing that and they are in great demand. They make few bob too.

As for tools. We were given a free screwdriver and bit set today at our new branch of Toolstation if that counts.


----------



## beganasatree

Hi Steve,
If I had to get someone to do my worktops I would not and should not call myself a kitchen fitter.

Peter.


----------



## skipdiver

beganasatree":31519jlh said:


> Hi Steve,
> If I had to get someone to do my worktops I would not and should not call myself a kitchen fitter.
> 
> Peter.



Agreed. I do my own as it's all part of the job. Some lads i know work for a large housebuilder and they go in, fit the cabinets and onto the next one. Someone else follows to do the worktops and then another to do the tiling. When they do private work, they now get the same guys to fit their worktops. I think they have just got into that bish bash bosh, speed is everything mentality. It's not for me.


----------



## Mr_P

Arrived today, wood carvers vice
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161909928722? ... EBIDX%3AIT

I'm not a carver but I've been having a few minor problems with my back so thought this might help to lift the work a bit higher.


----------



## Mark A

I picked up an old, metal-bodied 3/8" B&D drill today. I'm guessing it was made in the 40s, going by my other tools of similar vintage. It's single speed and has no reverse so admittedly its uses are limited, but despite everything I'm already fond of it. 

Certainly one to add to the queue for restoration.


----------



## wallace

Mmmm Wadkin


----------



## memzey

What is that Mark? Some kind of mini-overhead router?

Edit; never mind just seen your post on the Canadian site. Nice find!


----------



## Benchwayze

Mark A":3swa5wpm said:


> I picked up an old, metal-bodied 3/8" B&D drill today. I'm guessing it was made in the 40s, going by my other tools of similar vintage. It's single speed and has no reverse so admittedly its uses are limited, but despite everything I'm already fond of it.
> 
> Certainly one to add to the queue for restoration.


Mark,


With a good selection of 'accessories'; attachments for circular saw, jig-saw, mini lathe bed, drill stand, and morticing attachment, my old Stanley-Bridges drill served me well for my furniture making activities in the 1960s. The attachments merely took the grunt out of prepping TBH, but still got me through and kept me woodworking. Also I often chucked the bits from my Yankee Screwdriver, for the heavy work with large fastenings! 
So not really limited at all!  

I still have the drill in working order; just needs a cord extension, which I might look into! 

Cheers


----------



## Mark A

Hi John,

I see those old Stanley-Bridges drills and accessories pop up on eBay all the time. 

Although it was obviously a compromise, it sounds like your drill/saw/ lathe/morticer was pretty capable. 

I might just buy one for the sheer hell of it, if I can find it cheap enough.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## custard

memzey":k7em3wts said:


> What is that Mark? Some kind of mini-overhead router?



It's a pin router.

Twenty or thirty years ago they were really common, nowadays I hardly ever see one. I guess bearing mounted spiral bits have taken over for template copy routing, or for a slightly higher quality finish a ring fence on a spindle moulder does the same job.

I guess in another twenty years CNC will have taken over this function, then you'd just need a "virtual" template and the accuracy level will go up another step!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin

For production work I reckon a pin router is probably quicker than CNC. Lots of advantages over bearing bits too - that'll likely be a very handy tool. Nice.


----------



## LewisM

I just bought this 26" wooden jointers plane for £45 shipped!

This will be the first wooden plane I've used / owned so I'm going to spend a bit of time learning how they work, but is there any initial things I should watch out for?


----------



## Droogs

Nice one. I have a couple of peugot freres planes, my fav being my double T&G . just remember they have a whole lot less friction than a metal plane. skinned a few knuckles in my time when i forget


----------



## wallace

custard":2qrhxk1l said:


> memzey":2qrhxk1l said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that Mark? Some kind of mini-overhead router?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pin router.
> 
> Twenty or thirty years ago they were really common, nowadays I hardly ever see one. I guess bearing mounted spiral bits have taken over for template copy routing, or for a slightly higher quality finish a ring fence on a spindle moulder does the same job.
> 
> I guess in another twenty years CNC will have taken over this function, then you'd just need a "virtual" template and the accuracy level will go up another step!
Click to expand...



Its not a pin router its a high precision bench drill


----------



## NazNomad

Quite possibly the most thoroughly packaged tool I've ever bought arrived just now ...


----------



## WoodMangler

I just bought a new tablesaw blade - blade thickness 1/8", packaging thickness 8"...


----------



## Roughcut

Arrived today!
Cheers for the 20% discount heads up Jmac80.


----------



## Graham Orm

Just bought this rascal. My Bosch died and as I use it constantly I decided it would be worthwhile upgrading. The on line video makes it look a cut above the others (sorry). 



http://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/Shop/p~96 ... GwodbF8GzQ


----------



## Jmac80

Roughcut":8h4vl97k said:


> Arrived today!
> Cheers for the 20% discount heads up Jmac80.


Mine also arrived today :ho2 :ho2


----------



## Steve1066

NazNomad":3o4pggk1 said:


> Quite possibly the most thoroughly packaged tool I've ever bought arrived just now ...


That's brilliant


----------



## Phil Pascoe

No pics - I can't persuade my daughters camera to work. An Ikra 2000w electric chainsaw from Tesco. Anyone thinking of one, now's the time - you can double up on your clubcard points through December and get one for £35s worth of points. Bargain!!


----------



## Jmac80

Ordered a couple of new stabilia levels.
Sic snd tired of using my old cheap inaccurate plastic one that's warped!

Stabila 17392 196-2 LED Spirit Level 60 cm
&
Stabila 17393 196-2 LED Spirit Level 120 cm

Fancy light up level....


----------



## YorkshireMartin

NazNomad":3cdsybs9 said:


> Quite possibly the most thoroughly packaged tool I've ever bought arrived just now ...



Who knew Delta made record players?!


----------



## Benchwayze

NazNomad":1vpiot3s said:


> Quite possibly the most thoroughly packaged tool I've ever bought arrived just now ...


Martin;


Blast! Too late! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(Will this play 78 rpm records? )


----------



## YorkshireMartin

Graham Orm":37yvlk79 said:


> Just bought this rascal. My Bosch died and as I use it constantly I decided it would be worthwhile upgrading. The on line video makes it look a cut above the others (sorry).
> http://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/Shop/p~96 ... GwodbF8GzQ



Something tells me you wont go far wrong with that Graham. I'm rather jelly I have to say. I have a Ryobi and frankly I'd have more luck using dental floss.


----------



## NazNomad

I've tried several records on it, but it only seems to play delta blues (groan ... TAXI!!!!!)


----------



## Jmac80

NazNomad":3dbjx5zs said:


> I've tried several records on it, but it only seems to play delta blues (groan ... TAXI!!!!!)


----------



## beganasatree

Hi NazNomad,
Its good to see another Delta,ENJOY.

PETER.


----------



## YorkshireMartin

Benchwayze":fr6r8is0 said:


> NazNomad":fr6r8is0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly the most thoroughly packaged tool I've ever bought arrived just now ...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin;
> 
> 
> Blast! Too late! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> (Will this play 78 rpm records? )
Click to expand...


Your quip was better than mine, so I concede. (hammer) :lol:


----------



## Graham Orm

YorkshireMartin":2qjcikj1 said:


> Graham Orm":2qjcikj1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought this rascal. My Bosch died and as I use it constantly I decided it would be worthwhile upgrading. The on line video makes it look a cut above the others (sorry).
> http://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/Shop/p~96 ... GwodbF8GzQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me you wont go far wrong with that Graham. I'm rather jelly I have to say. I have a Ryobi and frankly I'd have more luck using dental floss.
Click to expand...


The Bosch was good but I wore it out. Only negative was Allen key blade changes. The Fein has a tool-less system


----------



## Benchwayze

YorkshireMartin":2eobs1tp said:


> Benchwayze":2eobs1tp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NazNomad":2eobs1tp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite possibly the most thoroughly packaged tool I've ever bought arrived just now ...
> 
> 
> 
> Martin;
> 
> 
> Blast! Too late! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> (Will this play 78 rpm records? )
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your quip was better than mine, so I concede. (hammer) :lol:
Click to expand...

Why thank you kind sir... But it's debatable I think! :mrgreen:

I believe earlier models would also play wax-cylinder recordings! (hammer)


----------



## BearTricks

Lie Nielsen cabinet scrapers. Made my own from an old disposable saw a while ago but I have some sapele on the way and I don't want to make life any harder than I have to with that reversing grain. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham Orm

Graham Orm":1y7zr1vm said:


> Just bought this rascal. My Bosch died and as I use it constantly I decided it would be worthwhile upgrading. The on line video makes it look a cut above the others (sorry).
> http://www.uktoolcentre.co.uk/Shop/p~96 ... GwodbF8GzQ



This is an absolute beast. I've had chance to give it a decent try out. Makes the Bosch that I used regularly look like a toy. So much more than a trimmer.


----------



## MusicMan

LewisM":1fm5sfpb said:


> I just bought this 26" wooden jointers plane for £45 shipped!
> 
> This will be the first wooden plane I've used / owned so I'm going to spend a bit of time learning how they work, but is there any initial things I should watch out for?





I was disappointed when LewisM pipped me in the auction for that nice jointer! But I found this for a fiver in a big car boot sale (Stoneleigh, Warwickshire) last Sunday:






Cleaned up the wood, flattened the sole, flattened and sharpened the iron (5 mm, by Moulson Brothers), fitted the cap iron, treated the wood with linseed ... and here it is happily surrounded by its own shavings. Works a treat.






This 30" jointer is now officially The Beast.

Keith


----------



## BearTricks

Not that it's always easy to tell but that looks identical to my wooden jointer. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MusicMan

Do you get good use from it, BearTricks?


----------



## Andybos0

Thought I would teat myself today so bought a Sorby Pro Edge and a Kreg pocket hole jig


----------



## BearTricks

MusicMan":23rg8zzf said:


> Do you get good use from it, BearTricks?


I actually didn't use it until a few days ago. I sharpened it up then used it to flatten a bit of beech for a shelf. I used a Stanley 4 1/2 to finish and smooth. It's a fairly good plane. I think I got lucky. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8squared

I bought.. erm.. cough cough i mean father christmas brought me a Lie Nelson dovetail saw... got to use it today for a short time.


----------



## dickm

Not woodie, but received Axy clearance QC toolholder for the S7. Fits perfectly, so tried to order 3 more today, but they'd only got 2 left! So hard luck any other metal manglers.


----------



## Alexfn

the new fein is rubbish, ive killed 2 of them motor burnt out, on both on top of that the new anti vibration body gives a drop in accuracy. while waiting for my fein to come back i bought a worx f30 WOW blows the socks of every other multitool on the market. or so i thought until i found out the f50 they make has a 5 degree angle of oscillation, i use them to undercut 20m of 20mm thick pitch pine without stopping,, the fein couldnt handle it, the worx eats it up.

check out the video of how fast they cut on youtube


----------



## Ivan86

Alexfn":pth3h20x said:


> the new fein is rubbish, ive killed 2 of them motor burnt out, on both on top of that the new anti vibration body gives a drop in accuracy. while waiting for my fein to come back i bought a worx f30 WOW blows the socks of every other multitool on the market. or so i thought until i found out the f50 they make has a 5 degree angle of oscillation, i use them to undercut 20m of 20mm thick pitch pine without stopping,, the fein couldnt handle it, the worx eats it up.
> 
> check out the video of how fast they cut on youtube



That's interesting as I only this month bought a Fein. Not had any of the same issues though thankfully! Out of interest, what were you using it for that managed to burn the motor out twice?


----------



## Graham Orm

Ivan86":nh97oq4q said:


> Alexfn":nh97oq4q said:
> 
> 
> 
> the new fein is rubbish, ive killed 2 of them motor burnt out, on both on top of that the new anti vibration body gives a drop in accuracy. while waiting for my fein to come back i bought a worx f30 WOW blows the socks of every other multitool on the market. or so i thought until i found out the f50 they make has a 5 degree angle of oscillation, i use them to undercut 20m of 20mm thick pitch pine without stopping,, the fein couldnt handle it, the worx eats it up.
> 
> check out the video of how fast they cut on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting as I only this month bought a Fein. Not had any of the same issues though thankfully! Out of interest, what were you using it for that managed to burn the motor out twice?
Click to expand...


Great news! As I also have stumped up £200 for one. After a Bosch it was impressive. I don't think I'll be ripping any 20m lengths of pine with it so it'll probably last.


----------



## chippy1970

Alexfn":toqfzk9o said:


> the new fein is rubbish, ive killed 2 of them motor burnt out, on both on top of that the new anti vibration body gives a drop in accuracy. while waiting for my fein to come back i bought a worx f30 WOW blows the socks of every other multitool on the market. or so i thought until i found out the f50 they make has a 5 degree angle of oscillation, i use them to undercut 20m of 20mm thick pitch pine without stopping,, the fein couldnt handle it, the worx eats it up.
> 
> check out the video of how fast they cut on youtube


You must be dead unlucky

I think the 350 is a great tool. I got one a year ago ,used all year in a trade environment and still as new. They cut faster than my old 250 that I had years. They're quieter and have less vibration.

I compared the Festool vecturo , fein supercut and the 350 multimaster at the d & m tool show and even though it was the cheapest the multimaster was better.



Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivan86

Alexfn":2k091g2g said:


> Great news! As I also have stumped up £200 for one. After a Bosch it was impressive. I don't think I'll be ripping any 20m lengths of pine with it so it'll probably last.



I've been very pleased with mine so far too. I've not owned a multi-tool before, just had old sanders and a jigsaw that my dad passed on to me. This has been great, mainly due the lack of vibration! It's nice being able to still feel my arm after using it for more than 5 minutes haha. I've only used of for a few things so far (re-boarding the loft, building some shelves and sanding down joinery for re-painting) but it has been brilliant on all fronts. 

My only gripe has been with one of the attachments I bought for it, the Fein 100mm circular wood saw blade. I found as the teeth were completely straight, it creates a lot of friction as you cut through wood which creates a bit of smoke and burn marks on the wood. Anyone else had this?


----------



## chippy1970

Ivan86":3ft4zod4 said:


> Alexfn":3ft4zod4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! As I also have stumped up £200 for one. After a Bosch it was impressive. I don't think I'll be ripping any 20m lengths of pine with it so it'll probably last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very pleased with mine so far too. I've not owned a multi-tool before, just had old sanders and a jigsaw that my dad passed on to me. This has been great, mainly due the lack of vibration! It's nice being able to still feel my arm after using it for more than 5 minutes haha. I've only used of for a few things so far (re-boarding the loft, building some shelves and sanding down joinery for re-painting) but it has been brilliant on all fronts.
> 
> My only gripe has been with one of the attachments I bought for it, the Fein 100mm circular wood saw blade. I found as the teeth were completely straight, it creates a lot of friction as you cut through wood which creates a bit of smoke and burn marks on the wood. Anyone else had this?
Click to expand...

With multi tools you need to really make sure you set the right speed. If not they will burn and blunt the blades very fast.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham Orm

Ivan86":1br4bhbc said:


> Alexfn":1br4bhbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! As I also have stumped up £200 for one. After a Bosch it was impressive. I don't think I'll be ripping any 20m lengths of pine with it so it'll probably last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very pleased with mine so far too. I've not owned a multi-tool before, just had old sanders and a jigsaw that my dad passed on to me. This has been great, mainly due the lack of vibration! It's nice being able to still feel my arm after using it for more than 5 minutes haha. I've only used of for a few things so far (re-boarding the loft, building some shelves and sanding down joinery for re-painting) but it has been brilliant on all fronts.
> 
> My only gripe has been with one of the attachments I bought for it, the Fein 100mm circular wood saw blade. I found as the teeth were completely straight, it creates a lot of friction as you cut through wood which creates a bit of smoke and burn marks on the wood. Anyone else had this?
Click to expand...


I don't think it would be too difficult to create a small set on it. Put the blade in the vice and put a screwdriver between 2 teeth and twist, then move on around the blade.


----------



## Ivan86

Graham Orm":9a4v8lmo said:


> I don't think it would be too difficult to create a small set on it. Put the blade in the vice and put a screwdriver between 2 teeth and twist, then move on around the blade.



Thanks for the tip, I'll give it a go. It does seem odd that every other 'wood' blade that Fein do comes with a set on the teeth and this one didn't.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Sixteen n.o.s. Sandvik small saw files for £4. 
Four tenons and a dovetail saw await me. No more excuses. :roll:
On examination, they weren't Sandvik, they were Stubs and Oberg.


----------



## 8squared

I bought a knew concepts 5" fret saw.... its now 00:51am monday and it should arrive in 10 hours...

Sadly I'll be at the barbers with my kids getting ready for tuesday and their first day back at school.


----------



## Jmac80

Spot of spending with axminster..  

Sili-Brush Non-Stick Glue Kit	
Axminster Hobby Series AWEBDS610 Belt & Disc Sander	
Hermes Mixed Pack of 12 Self Adhesive Discs 250mm (40-150G)
Hermes Abrasive Disc Self Adhesive - 250mm 180 Grit	
Hermes Sanding Belt 150 x 1,220mm x 150 Grit	
Hermes Sanding Belt 150 x 1,220mm x 120 Grit	
Hermes Sanding Belt 150 x 1,220mm x 80 Grit	
Hermes Abrasive Disc Self Adhesive - 250mm 80 Grit	
Axminster Abrasive Belt Cleaner - Large (300 x 50 x 50mm)
Sili-Stik Non Stick Dowel Brush


----------



## Alexam

Hi James, Happy New Year to you.

Next tme you need something to put glue/sealer/anything into small places, if you have a 'WORKS' stationary shop up there, you can get a set of 6 small brushes for £2. I find them ideal for small work. Also the coffee sticks that Costa have make good glue spreaders.

Malcolm


----------



## Jmac80

Alexam":31ec202q said:


> Hi James, Happy New Year to you.
> 
> Next tme you need something to put glue/sealer/anything into small places, if you have a 'WORKS' stationary shop up there, you can get a set of 6 small brushes for £2. I find them ideal for small work. Also the coffee sticks that Costa have make good glue spreaders.
> 
> Malcolm



Hi Malcolm Happy New Years to you also  
Thanks for that, I shall go and have a look next time I'm close to one, Never even heard of that shop until you said :lol: 

James


----------



## chippy1970

Graham Orm":3ro304a0 said:


> Ivan86":3ro304a0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexfn":3ro304a0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! As I also have stumped up £200 for one. After a Bosch it was impressive. I don't think I'll be ripping any 20m lengths of pine with it so it'll probably last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been very pleased with mine so far too. I've not owned a multi-tool before, just had old sanders and a jigsaw that my dad passed on to me. This has been great, mainly due the lack of vibration! It's nice being able to still feel my arm after using it for more than 5 minutes haha. I've only used of for a few things so far (re-boarding the loft, building some shelves and sanding down joinery for re-painting) but it has been brilliant on all fronts.
> 
> My only gripe has been with one of the attachments I bought for it, the Fein 100mm circular wood saw blade. I found as the teeth were completely straight, it creates a lot of friction as you cut through wood which creates a bit of smoke and burn marks on the wood. Anyone else had this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it would be too difficult to create a small set on it. Put the blade in the vice and put a screwdriver between 2 teeth and twist, then move on around the blade.
Click to expand...

Be very careful !! If its like the semi circular blades fein do it will shatter if you try that. They are quite brittle

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## swb58

Couldn't resist bringing home a 6 ppi rip saw yesterday. Clean enough condition to see it had a stamped name so assumed there was some age to it. Now found that Sanderson Brothers & Newbould was formed in 1901 so not as early as I expected.


----------



## woodpig

A Mop Dresser and polishing compound from the Polishing Shop - excellent service from these folks and postage is only £2.50 for small orders.

A face shield from Axminster. Good reviews on it and only £1.00 postage as you know. Only wish I knew what I did with my old one ...


----------



## Jelly

1", ⅜" & ½" inch paring chisels, each with 14" long blades... £5 all in.

The lands are so fine they're almost sharp at the tips, really nice chisels from 'Clegg Uxbridge'


----------



## Graham Orm

Just bought one of these today, the 120L which stands just below waist high. Maybe too big for a drop bin when full, but I'm planning to put a perspex strip down it's length to show how full it is. I live a few miles away from the seller so I was able to collect and paid £14 all in. It's like new with an air tight top. 




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOOD-RECONDIT ... xy3NBSc-YX


----------



## Jmac80

Not strictly a tool but for the workshop while using tools :lol: 
Thought it would also be handy for outside jobs as i already have 4 18v festool batteries 

Festool SYSrock BR10


----------



## Woodmonkey

You sure got the festool bug! Does that have digital radio on it?


----------



## Jmac80

Woodmonkey":2p3g3kjn said:


> You sure got the festool bug! Does that have digital radio on it?




I do yeah  lol
No it doesn't have DAB, No a problem for me as we don't even get that here, I plan using it mostly with my mobile, Tunes from my mobile or one of them radio apps with millions of stations and podcasts etc like TuneIn.


----------



## Graham Orm

Pocket hole clamp. Sold as a welding clamp but the same thing and cheaper than those advertised as pocket hole clamps. The thing arrived yesterday. Good quality fast delivery. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161938401964? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## chippy1970

Jmac80":2zyfq01f said:


> Not strictly a tool but for the workshop while using tools :lol:
> Thought it would also be handy for outside jobs as i already have 4 18v festool batteries
> 
> Festool SYSrock BR10


How's it sound ? I've only recently bought a dab makita the sound on those is great.

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodmonkey

Which makita did you get chippy? Been looking at those, but can't seem to find one that charges batteries


----------



## Jmac80

chippy1970":1p3uxcvd said:


> Jmac80":1p3uxcvd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not strictly a tool but for the workshop while using tools :lol:
> Thought it would also be handy for outside jobs as i already have 4 18v festool batteries
> 
> Festool SYSrock BR10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's it sound ? I've only recently bought a dab makita the sound on those is great.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



It's still in the post to me mate


----------



## chippy1970

Woodmonkey":tn2h69xw said:


> Which makita did you get chippy? Been looking at those, but can't seem to find one that charges batteries


They don't do one that charges the batteries. I've got the plain old dab one, I've had a makita radio for years, ive also got a dewalt one I won in a competition. Keep that in the workshop.

I wanted a dab one so upgraded and sold my old one .

You can get several versions a normal cheap one, dab one, iPod dock version and lastly a Bluetooth version which is the most expensive.

The makita is what most people have in the trade, sound is excellent for its size and they can take a few knocks. 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970

Jmac80":13b5zev8 said:


> chippy1970":13b5zev8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jmac80":13b5zev8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not strictly a tool but for the workshop while using tools :lol:
> Thought it would also be handy for outside jobs as i already have 4 18v festool batteries
> 
> Festool SYSrock BR10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's it sound ? I've only recently bought a dab makita the sound on those is great.
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's still in the post to me mate
Click to expand...

Lol thought you'd taken that photo

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmac80

chippy1970":29a8lda6 said:


> Lol thought you'd taken that photo
> 
> Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk



lol :lol: 
Nah not my photo skills. Workshop looks like it would be too tidy to be mine.


----------



## damo8604

ColeyS1":2pvie0vl said:


> damo8604":2pvie0vl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Bosch GTS 10 XC off a forum member and I must say I'm incredibly impressed, made short work of big chunks of mahogany and ripped a worktop so cleanly I couldn't believe it, I'd only ever cut a kitchen worktop once with a home base skill saw, it was dreadful.... The laminate chipped all over and I truly believed it was impossible to cut a veneered surface without specialist machinery.
> 
> 
> 
> Not try to teach you to suck eggs but did you cut the worktop bottom side up? I try and avoid fitting worktops if I can. Even the thought of chipping a joint makes me cringe
> 
> Coley
Click to expand...

That was where I went wrong (hammer) I guess that's why the TS worked so well


----------



## stockonehundred

Not really a tool, more an accessory... However, I spend a lot of time sanding with a power drill and drum attachment (no dust collector available). This bad boy really helps with extraction when placed to collect the dust. Much cleaner work shop....

http://www.axminster.co.uk/big-mouth-dust-hood-200114


----------



## damo8604

I picked up these on preloved for £100 

6 Marples chisels
1 Crown tools roughing out gouge
8 unknown unbranded chisels (probably part of a starter kit?)

DML 24x

A case of bits and pieces of lathe stuff that I have no idea?

Might have to get myself a book now to go with it.....

And thanks to Mike Beetle of this parish for the free legs, does anyone know where I can pick up a couple of wedges so I can fit the leg kit?


----------



## Graham Orm

Nice catch!! What's preloved?


----------



## Homerjh

Mortise and marking gauge Irwin Marples from Amazon on warehouse for just shy of £20


----------



## Jelly

I've just won a load of "turning tools" on Ebay, there are several which are definitely turning tools, but a number appear to be outcannel paring/scribing gouges with boxwood "carver" handles. Either would be useful...


----------



## brianhabby

Graham Orm":e5ov7snp said:


> Nice catch!! What's preloved?



http://www.preloved.co.uk/

regards

Brian


----------



## Graham Orm

brianhabby":1vqiww30 said:


> Graham Orm":1vqiww30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch!! What's preloved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.preloved.co.uk/
> 
> regards
> 
> Brian
Click to expand...

Thanks Brian.


----------



## Harbo

I just tried to log into pre loved and got inundated with free phone spams every time!!

Rod


----------



## Graham Orm

Harbo":1jkn89jh said:


> I just tried to log into pre loved and got inundated with free phone spams every time!!
> 
> Rod



I've been on whilst on the laptop with no problem.


----------



## NazNomad

I've never been spammed by my Preloved account.


----------



## OM99

A veritas Carcass saw, some Narex chisels and a combination marking gauge. should be about enough to get me started down the Hand tool route.

Olivier


----------



## WoodMangler

NazNomad":1uy8fxf6 said:


> I've never been spammed by my Preloved account.


Me neither, and we've both bought and sold some fairly expensive stuff with it (had it about 3 years).


----------



## Harbo

I was using my phone and tried 3or 4 times with spam every time - all saying I'd won a new phone.
Just tried now with no problems!

Rod


----------



## Roughcut

The postman delivered some more Festool rubbish today.
I don't know where it all keeps coming from? :roll:


----------



## Bedrock

My newish next door neighbour is a builder and has been extending now for over 18 months. I had to ask him 4 times in2 days to turn the radio down. What this world doesn't need is louder site radios.

Completely stunned last month. Walked past a building site and he was listening to Radio 4. Must have been an amateur.


----------



## Bm101

Or a genius...
Is preloved a gumtree style site?


----------



## Fatboy

Starrett combination square, a little treat to myself


----------



## biskit

I went to screwfix to get a new bandsaw blade 82.1/2" They did'nt have any nor did anywhere else.  I've ordered one from an ebay site,  should be here on Tuesday.


----------



## Graham Orm

biskit":1le5ceg9 said:


> I went to screwfix to get a new bandsaw blade 82.1/2" They did'nt have any nor did anywhere else.  I've ordered one from an ebay site,  should be here on Tuesday.



http://www.tuffsaws.co.uk/


----------



## dazzer

I bought one of the 1500mm bench tops from Rutlands. It has a slight warp on the end where it has the 90mm apron.

Absolute bargain £39 + it came with the 2 twin vices which are worth that alone! Also had the extra 10% off and free postage as I ordered a set of 6 Japanese chisels which were also on offer for £49. 

I would have posted the link if they had more available


----------



## Graham Orm

dazzer":2ps8cq8o said:


> I bought one of the 1500mm bench tops from Rutlands. It has a slight warp on the end where it has the 90mm apron.
> 
> Absolute bargain £39 + it came with the 2 twin vices which are worth that alone! Also had the extra 10% off and free postage as I ordered a set of 6 Japanese chisels which were also on offer for £49.
> 
> I would have posted the link if they had more available


Is that a one off or do they sell the tops and you got the last one?


----------



## dazzer

Graham Orm":2o5emehe said:


> dazzer":2o5emehe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of the 1500mm bench tops from Rutlands. It has a slight warp on the end where it has the 90mm apron.
> 
> Absolute bargain £39 + it came with the 2 twin vices which are worth that alone! Also had the extra 10% off and free postage as I ordered a set of 6 Japanese chisels which were also on offer for £49.
> 
> I would have posted the link if they had more available
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a one off or do they sell the tops and you got the last one?
Click to expand...


They had 4 for sale when I looked on the site Graham and by the time I had added the chisels the other 3 had gone 

They were listed in Manufacturers Sample section.

Dave


----------



## Graham Orm

dazzer":16t4cz2v said:


> Graham Orm":16t4cz2v said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dazzer":16t4cz2v said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one of the 1500mm bench tops from Rutlands. It has a slight warp on the end where it has the 90mm apron.
> 
> Absolute bargain £39 + it came with the 2 twin vices which are worth that alone! Also had the extra 10% off and free postage as I ordered a set of 6 Japanese chisels which were also on offer for £49.
> 
> I would have posted the link if they had more available
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a one off or do they sell the tops and you got the last one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They had 4 for sale when I looked on the site Graham and by the time I had added the chisels the other 3 had gone
> 
> They were listed in Manufacturers Sample section.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave, well done on the catch ;-)


----------



## shed9

Picked up an Edge sander last night, an Axi clone of a Jet OES type thing. It's an early machine so not an oscillating model but perfect for my needs. Paid a little more than I wanted to but the convenience of it's locality kind of made up for that.


----------



## woodenstx

purchased a "copy" Systainer 4 from Protrade in Derby. Not quite the cheapest, but certainly less than most and was able to get it in my grubby mitts there and then as opposed to waiting for mailorder :lol:

At the weekend I took back my poor choice of purchase, Titan 1/4 sheet sander as it had failed..less than 4 hours work under its belt and paid the difference to get the Makita version from Screwfix instead. Much nicer to use but the dust extration isnt quite as good.


----------



## NazNomad

Today I bought a square of Velcro from Timberman so I can abolish those damn sticky sanding discs.


----------



## Hemsby

NazNomad":2yw1xtbh said:


> Today I bought a square of Velcro from Timberman so I can abolish those damn sticky sanding discs.



Snap  

My Velcro pad arrived from Charnwood.

Just waiting for my belt/disc sander to arrive from Warco


----------



## NazNomad

I bought one of these today as I'm sick of freezing my ass(ets) off in the garage. I also got a door sealing strip to keep the damn heat in too. 8)


----------



## Graham Orm

Birthday present from the kids. Cuts beautifully and leaves a finish you couldn't obtain with sanding. Perfect for those little finishing jobs. From Ebay, as good as new. Did someone on here sell it by any chance?


----------



## biskit

NazNomad":e6hwm0b1 said:


> I bought one of these today as I'm sick of freezing my ass(ets) off in the garage. I also got a door sealing strip to keep the damn heat in too. 8)


Did you get that at £22 from Home bargains. (hammer) :?:


----------



## NazNomad

Heater was 50 quid from Screwfix, door seal was £16. It would cost me 25 quid to get to a Home bargain from where I live. :-D


----------



## shed9

As noted in the parallel clamp thread, I bought 8 of these;





and 8 of these





and 2 of these





The Revo's are KR100's and the TG's are 200/80's. First Bessey's but not my last based on the build quality.

I got the timers for glue ups.


----------



## Graham Orm

Wow...Want!


----------



## Wizard9999

Hemsby":1mffcrff said:


> Just waiting for my belt/disc sander to arrive from Warco



Has it arrived yet? Was looking at them online today and they do seem a good buy, but wondered if you had put it through its paces yet?

Terry.


----------



## Hemsby

Wizard9999":3g6autsj said:


> Hemsby":3g6autsj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just waiting for my belt/disc sander to arrive from Warco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has it arrived yet? Was looking at them online today and they do seem a good buy, but wondered if you had put it through its paces yet?
> 
> Terry.
Click to expand...


Hi, 

Arrived today. Posted @ 

warco-bds-690-belt-disc-sander-t96251.html

Keith


----------



## biskit

Took delivery of a TS250 hobby table saw, ordered 2 months ago. Can't wait to get a stand made so I can use it.


----------



## DiscoStu

I'm waiting to get a box to send my TS200 back! The blade and riving knife are badly aligned and as such it makes cutting (especially ripping) very difficult as the wood wants to stop when it reaches the riving knife. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cordy

This arrived today

Excellent; far superior to similar bought from Lidl recently -- and a decent price :wink:


----------



## mind_the_goat

Not sure if this counts as a tool:
http://www.bolle-safety.com/safety-goggles/pilot-pilopsi

Bought these after seeing them mentioned recently on a forum thread.
They do fit over my glasses and are reasonably comfortable so I can wear them for hours rather than minutes. My glasses do come off with them but that's a mild inconvenience. don't think they would work with a mask. £10 on ebay, should have got a couple of spares.


----------



## adidat

got this today!





Hazlewood and dent no4 fly press comes with some custom made tooling and sturdy base, not bad for a ton!

also has both balls, which isn't always the case, the guy was less than a mile away so all in all very happy!

adidat


----------



## Jelly

adidat":1866noun said:


> got this today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hazlewood and dent no4 fly press comes with some custom made tooling and sturdy base, not bad for a ton!
> 
> also has both balls, which isn't always the case, the guy was less than a mile away so all in all very happy!
> 
> adidat



That's *very* nice! I'm envious of the tooling especially , I've made some for my No. 4, but it's still smeared in packing grease and wrapped in a tarp waiting for me to save up to heat treat the punch and die.


----------



## adidat

well the tooling is some what specific to strange jobs so not that useful, but i have a bridgeport mill and super 7nso should find some uses for it!

adidat


----------



## Alexam

A Scrollsaw. The new Axminster Trade Ex16 that replicates the Excalibur with addition of an NVR switch for schools.



I have done an initial review in the Scrollsaw section if anyone is interested. Very pleased with it.

Malcolm


----------



## woodenstx

Nearly purchased a Trend T4 router with a laod of extras from ITS as they have a decent price on it, but then read the reviews on Axminster.... oh my, glad I waited to have a read first :lol:


----------



## focusonwood

My most recent purchase was a Stanley Sweetheart jack plane...





> m waiting to get a box to send my TS200 back! The blade and riving knife are badly aligned and as such it makes cutting (especially ripping) very difficult as the wood wants to stop when it reaches the riving knife.



hmmm...mine does this.

I thought it was just my technique...I'm going to have to take the knife out to take a look at it.


----------



## yetloh

One of those stainless steel window squeegees from Screwfix, about a tenner. Sometimes you need to earn a few brownie points!

Jim


----------



## DiscoStu

focusonwood":vy6gsvtu said:


> My most recent purchase was a Stanley Sweetheart jack plane...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m waiting to get a box to send my TS200 back! The blade and riving knife are badly aligned and as such it makes cutting (especially ripping) very difficult as the wood wants to stop when it reaches the riving knife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm...mine does this.
> 
> I thought it was just my technique...I'm going to have to take the knife out to take a look at it.
Click to expand...


When I first raised this with Axminster they sent me a new riving knife but it made no difference. 













Mine appears to be out in the vertical and horizontal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adidat

if you lay on a flat surface (mdf etc) does it seem to wobble?

if not then the whole assembly must be out of kilter. this is pretty dangerous if it means pulling the work piece back past the saw blade!

adidat


----------



## DiscoStu

No, the riving knives are perfectly flat. Mine is going back to Axminster as soon as I get a box big enough to stick it in. It is dangerous, especially when ripping as you have to force the wood past the riving knife. Essentially you're pushing the riving knife square with the wood. The pressure from the knife forces the wood to be squeezed between the knife and the fence. It's not nice at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MusicMan

It looks like the alignment of the riving knife that is at fault. I don't think that changing the knife will do any good, as it would have to be changing or aligning the mounting. Examine this to see if it is easily adjustable in any way. The knife should be close to the blade (3 mm) and centred on the centre of the blade. There is usually some adjustment in the direction of the spindle, to allow setting of riving knives to blades of different thickness. But the thing that it fixes on to may have got bent or improperly seated.


----------



## ED65

No chance a bit of percussive maintenance would sort out the riving knife? Or how about relieving the front edge so it's rounded or has a bevel?


----------



## DiscoStu

Sorry this seems to have gone off topic. Mine is going back to Axminster and they'll sort it. I was only posting the pics to show the issue I had as it might be the same as the other poster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetloh

DiscoStu":1i8bzhoj said:


> Sorry this seems to have gone off topic. Mine is going back to Axminster and they'll sort it. I was only posting the pics to show the issue I had as it might be the same as the other poster.


Very sensible, proper adjustment provision aside, why would you want to mess about with a brand new machine that should have been right in the first place? You wouldn't do that with any other consumer product. I suppose it started with crappily made Stanley and Record planes back in the 60s and we learnt to accept what should be unacceptable.

Jim


----------



## JungleJim

I picked up this eBay purchase today
Startrite TA145


----------



## DiscoStu

I bought these today:
















I'm going to use the top two together to be my tool box.


----------



## biskit

Nice Stu 8) being on the basic pension I managed to run to 3 sheets of magnetic paper, so I can cover some dust holes in my new table saw.


----------



## DiscoStu

Well they arrived and for the hell of it I stacked them with my other systainers and being the sad guy that I am, I like what I see. 







Now all of these came in a nice big cardboard box from Nuts and Bolts. I need to send my table saw back to Axminster, do you think it's bad form to use the Nuts and Bolts box (logo printed all over the box)? Will they treat my saw badly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu_2

No, it will do them good to be reminded of the competition


----------



## DiscoStu

Slight concerned my saw might come back worse than when it went in! I bet it comes back in a different box!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1

Picked these up last weekend




Should come in handy for larger jobs. 
30 quid each I thought was cheap ! I've added a removable plywood top now so they double up as small trolleys.

Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## adidat

Got this nice little compressor the other day, it has a very small tank but fills very quickly as its a twin cylinder pump. This compressor hasn't got switch that turns off the motor when the tank is full, instead it pops a valve which lets the air out before it reaches the tank. lovely little thing! useful for wheeling over to a wheel to run the impact gun of pump a tire up! not bad for 50 squids!









also something else i got recently over in the metal work section!

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/reunited-with-long-lost-heirloom-shaping-machine-t96843.html

adidat


----------



## Roughcut

Triton Dowel Jointer


----------



## AJB Temple

Veritas NX60 block plane. And very good it is too: immaculately machined and blade was ready to go apart from a few light honing strokes.


----------



## Bm101

Well, last night actually. I was nosing round ebay. 'I'll just have a look....' Nothing on the scale of you guys but I'm quite chuffed with these. More than I should be probably. I like stuff like this. I'm just sad I can't discuss it with anyone I know in real life without them looking at me a bit odd then taking tiny steps away from me and looking for the nearest exit.
A set of Stanley 1916 WW1 War Office brass dividers.












*mumbles... also some rutlands jig screws to make jigs for the router jigs that I swore to myself I wasn't going to make just a few days ago.... Oh and a couple of router bits from Wealden. Yep that's right it's _your_ fault UKW. Go to Wealden they said. Oh, and a collet adapteroo. Oh! AND a sheet of 12mm ply from my local store. Turns Out 8 foot sheets don't fit in the back of my Renault Traffic with out cutting 2 foot off the end with a borrowed saw while a load of builders sit very very patiently waiting for a parking spot in the most congested builders yard in history since they knocked down that one they built by mistake on the M25. No hurry then. :| My arm was going faster than John Henry's Hammer. (hammer)


----------



## Bm101

Also ... some files....

BEDFORD SHEFFIELD ENGLAND
GENUINE STUBBS ENGLAND
W.TYZACK TURNER & SONS MADE IN ENGLAND
WILLIAM SPENCER CAST STEEL
FIRTH SHEFFIELD
F B TOOLS SHEFFIELD ENGLAND DREADNAUGHT RASP 

These and a few others. I need to stop looking on Ebay. :shock:
Pound each though.


----------



## John15

A Mirka Hand Sanding Block after using one at Peter Sefton's School when I was amazed to experience completely dust-free hand sanding. I'm at the finishing stage of two small side tables so got it just in time.

John


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter

Received delivery of my Tormek T7 sharpening system with a load of sharpening jigs this afternoon... Every single chisel, plane, kife, scissor and axe in the house will be razor sharp by the end of the weekend 
Also thought it was a nice touch that they include a little pouch of plasters with the slogan "Take care... Tormek sharp is very sharp!"


----------



## EDR

Never considered Festool until I went to a trade show in November last year came away with a T55 Plunge Saw, CTL Midi and a Rotex 150 to say I'm hook is an understatement is there any treatment for this addiction. Can't wait for the next fix an it's only a toolbox.love Ujk innovative thinking this is my first purchase as I have had two failures from trend.


----------



## Wuffles

EDR":3dyogx7j said:


> Never considered Festool until I went to a trade show in November last year came away with a T55 Plunge Saw, CTL Midi and a Rotex 150 to say I'm hook is an understatement is there any treatment for this addiction. Can't wait for the next fix an it's only a toolbox.love Ujk innovative thinking this is my first purchase as I have had two failures from trend.



Out of interest, what made you buy the UJK clamp? It looks to me like a clone of, let me see, Kreg, Bessey and everyone else who makes clamps in the entire world. Was it cheaper?


----------



## thetyreman

just bought a Lie Nielsen Cabinet makers scraper plane! can't wait to get it, this is my first 'high end' hand tool, pretty excited about it.


----------



## EDR

EDR wrote:
Never considered Festool until I went to a trade show in November last year came away with a T55 Plunge Saw, CTL Midi and a Rotex 150 to say I'm hook is an understatement is there any treatment for this addiction. Can't wait for the next fix an it's only a toolbox.love Ujk innovative thinking this is my first purchase as I have had two failures from trend.


Out of interest, what made you buy the UJK clamp? It looks to me like a clone of, let me see, Kreg, Bessey and everyone else who makes clamps in the entire world. Was it cheaper?

As I said In my post innovative thinking,(not this particular item but other products in there range) , Good to see someone doing rather than just thinking about it and taking on the established players, Previous Trend reliability concerns with similar item, Price similar to other brands, Free postage for both items. In need of one and thought why not give UJK a try.


----------



## EDR

Wuffles":25zuhok2 said:


> EDR":25zuhok2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never considered Festool until I went to a trade show in November last year came away with a T55 Plunge Saw, CTL Midi and a Rotex 150 to say I'm hook is an understatement is there any treatment for this addiction. Can't wait for the next fix an it's only a toolbox.love Ujk innovative thinking this is my first purchase as I have had two failures from trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest, what made you buy the UJK clamp? It looks to me like a clone of, let me see, Kreg, Bessey and everyone else who makes clamps in the entire world. Was it cheaper?
Click to expand...



As I said In my post innovative thinking,(not this particular item but other products in there range) , Good to see someone doing rather than just thinking about it and taking on the established players, Previous Trend reliability concerns with similar item, Price similar to other brands, Free postage for both items. In need of one and thought why not give UJK a try.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Eight cast iron 3 foot-long T-bar sash clamps off ebay for a bench build. 

Do you know what I forgot when buying them? 
Cast iron, and not many people forget this twice I suspect, is a little bit _heavier_ than aluminium. 

My left shoulder is now about a half-inch lower than my right after carrying them on the twenty-minute walk from the office to the train. And I got more odd looks than I care to remember. 
But now I have enough clamps for the bench build so I'm happy


----------



## adidat

didn't buy this today, but I finally had it collected today!





a wadkin PK sliding table saw! it has all the bits apart from the adjustable mitre, but the little bits are coming back in the van with me!





as these go its in very good condition has lots of little marks all over the tables not sure why :duno: but it will clean up nicely, the plan is to tidy up bits as i go along, like replacing the locking bars on the rip fence with brass etc.





staring its long lonely trip to somerset! did have a bit of trouble getting it on the tail lift as its one heavy mother, and we where experiencing a good dose of liquid sunshine at the time!

very pleased!

Adidat


----------



## Cordy

bought this Makita Drill for £25.70 including postage; it arrived next day
Thankfully it doesn't come in a case


----------



## yetloh

adidat":67vo1nko said:


> didn't buy this today, but I finally had it collected today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a wadkin PK sliding table saw! it has all the bits apart from the adjustable mitre, but the little bits are coming back in the van with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as these go its in very good condition has lots of little marks all over the tables not sure why :duno: but it will clean up nicely, the plan is to tidy up bits as i go along, like replacing the locking bars on the rip fence with brass etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staring its long lonely trip to somerset! did have a bit of trouble getting it on the tail lift as its one heavy mother, and we where experiencing a good dose of liquid sunshine at the time!
> 
> very pleased!
> 
> Adidat



Fab!.. and you got two bolt down met-posts as an accessory.

Jim


----------



## wallace

Congrats on the pk addidat, you will not be disapointed. Its a shame about the quadrant, there really usefull when you have both bits. Can you put a pic of the tag, i keep a little register of pks in the wild. You can date it on my site. I have taken a few of these to bits so if you need any advice give me a shout


----------



## Graham Orm

Not quite a Wadkin saw but after my 10 year old bench belt sander blew up the other day one of these is my new purchase. £119 Screwfix. http://www.screwfix.com/p/triton-tsps45 ... 240v/1417k


----------



## adidat

wallace":3vne2k5j said:


> Congrats on the pk addidat, you will not be disapointed. Its a shame about the quadrant, there really usefull when you have both bits. Can you put a pic of the tag, i keep a little register of pks in the wild. You can date it on my site. I have taken a few of these to bits so if you need any advice give me a shout



Wallace this is the one from seward swire, i also helped mark turner with rebuilding his one so have a good idea about it. Will photo the tag when i can.

Adidat


----------



## biskit

A Makita lookalike Katsu trimmer arrived, now I'm in two minds :? do I fit it to my TS or carry on fitting the Elu. :roll:


----------



## MarkDennehy

A Record #7 from ebay for £44 for the bench build. And my veritas-a-like bench grinder rest from taylortoolworks arrived so I've got a nice weekend restoring ebay chisels and plane blades from the cleaned-up #4, #4 1/2, and #5 1/2 ahead of me.


----------



## skipdiver

A shop near me is closing down and someone told me last week that the tool section had some right bargains. Got there too late and there was nowt much left. Got an 8m and 5m tape measure along with a pack of five assorted flat bits, all for £6.50, so it wasn't a totally wasted journey.


----------



## Fitzroy

2nd hand router with a set of bits. Bargain as it want plunging properly, an hour later it's smooth as silk. Baffles me that people don't have the guts/commitment to just have a go and take something apart. Anyhow my routing journey can now begin. Every day's a school day!


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I used a first class hoover for years that a relative threw out - I changed the fuse.


----------



## DiscoStu

biskit":1d81xdjg said:


> A Makita lookalike Katsu trimmer arrived, now I'm in two minds :? do I fit it to my TS or carry on fitting the Elu. :roll:



TS meaning table saw? Surely you want the biggest most powerful router in that and the Katsu for hand held round overs / trimming?


----------



## adidat

Got this today. A bargain at £25





Almost killed me getting it out the van. I recom it weighs nearly 300kg its 800mm square

Slowly slid it on to the base with 2 6×2

Adidat


----------



## lurker

phil.p":3ju7xiwj said:


> I used a first class hoover for years that a relative threw out - I changed the fuse.



I have two dysons off skips that just need the filter cleaning out


----------



## RossJarvis

Brand new Festool C 18 drill for those hard to get to places.

Got it Monday lunchtime  and by Tuesday lunchtime I'd already broken it  . Yet again dropping a tool off the top of a stud wall where I'd carelessly left it. Repeated to myself for the umpteenth time, don't leave your tools up in high places, particularly when vibrating the hell out of it with a multi-cutter :roll: .

Must admit it's a very well thought out piece of kit and generally survived the drop onto bare screed well.......apart from the bit wot broke which is easily replaced, which is a locking collar on one of the fangled chucks.


----------



## Wizard9999

Crimping pliers so I could add a relay into my DX and connect it to a remote socket. I have historically been scared rigid of anything to do with electrics and therefore have little experience, but thanks to help from some very kind people it is all done and working.

Terry.


----------



## NazNomad

Is a car a tool? If so, that's what I bought today.


----------



## DiscoStu

I guess it can be unless it's a BMW or Audi then you're the tool! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NazNomad

Just a Vauxhall Meriva. I say 'just', but it's a superb little motor.


----------



## MattRoberts

Just got a UJK mitre gauge. Not really had a chance to use it properly yet, but it beats the stock one that came with my table saw!


----------



## Wuffles

adidat":3vlpnzly said:


> Got this today. A bargain at £25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost killed me getting it out the van. I recom it weighs nearly 300kg its 800mm square
> 
> Slowly slid it on to the base with 2 6×2
> 
> Adidat



Where'd you find that beauty?


----------



## adidat

have been talking to someone trying to clear his unit, as he decided he didn't need it any more. Should be some more stuff to come hopefully, he seemed relieved to see it go, I understood why when I tried to move it, but it will fit nicely in between my bridgeport and myford and the air compressor should fit nicely underneath it. I'm going to make a tough wooden top that hinges off so it can be used as intended for its flatness, or a very sturdy work area/dumping ground.

it must be the same fairy's that make pencils and tape measures disappear, also cover every inch of spare surface with detritus and random [email protected]!!

Thinking about it though whilst its a pig to move about etc once its put in its correct place I doubt I could build such a sturdy table for £25! taking my time into the equation!

adidat


----------



## skipdiver

Just been shopping for several consumables. Wet and dry, spray oil, sandpaper, disposable knives, drill bits etc etc. Also bought an organiser for drill bits, some circlip pliers and a pop riveter. Oh! and a set of castors so i can move my PT about easily. New shop opened near me and i just bought a load of mostly random stuff.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Koh-I-Noor clutch pencil and some graphite leads for marking after a weekend spent cursing at a technical pencil that kept snapping while trying to mark lines on a 2x2. 
And my Record 778 arrived from ebay as well today, and it looks like it's in fine condition. A bit of sharpening and it should be ready to go


----------



## Bm101

Bit of a touch this morning. Followed up a vague Gumtree sale. Local but no pics. Ended up with 2 stanley 4 1/2s (one type 13, one 15). A stanley 191, 4 Disston saws, various gauges, and a sash cramp I cant identify. Any help ID'ing the brass gauge would be great. I recognise the brass pattern but don't know if I'm making assumptions and it was generic. 
Link because it's a big picture for detail. 
http://imgur.com/uVSQIHz
Won't mention the price. Walked in expecting to see a couple of rust buckets. Walked out a happy man. Let's leave it there. :-"


----------



## Fitzroy

Bm101":1pluahmk said:


> Bit of a touch this morning. Followed up a vague Gumtree sale. Local but no pics. Ended up with 2 stanley 4 1/2s (one type 13, one 15). A stanley 191, 4 Disston saws, various gauges, and a sash cramp I cant identify. Any help ID'ing the brass gauge would be great. I recognise the brass pattern but don't know if I'm making assumptions and it was generic.
> Link because it's a big picture for detail.
> http://imgur.com/uVSQIHz
> Won't mention the price. Walked in expecting to see a couple of rust buckets. Walked out a happy man. Let's leave it there. :-"



Dang bro that is a sweet score, but come on you can't leave us hanging what did you pay, even roughly will help us all envy you more!


----------



## Bm101

Being British I find it hard to talk openly about money lol. 
Let's say if you had a round cake and cut it into 8 pieces you'd have the angle on it. :wink:


----------



## adidat

So you paid in cake! must have been a good cake!!!

adidat


----------



## Bm101

To a degree. :wink:


----------



## Droogs

looks like Adidat dozen half not get your meaning :wink:


----------



## Bm101

It was accute deal. Knocked me half square off my feet so it did.


----------



## delboy47

Hmmm
Sounds like a wedge to me.


----------



## NazNomad

Today, I got a pruning saw & holster from Lidl, £4.99

I've had one of their folding jobbies for years and it's been superb, I have no doubt this new, longer one with a soft-grip will be better.


----------



## Doingupthehouse

David and Goliath!





Quangsheng No7 Took advantage of the Workshop Heaven discount at the weekend, also got the free bronze 101 (what a cute little thing). Haven't used them yet, but both seem to be of excellent quality. If they're as good as my QS No4 and block plane I'll be very happy.  Been titivating a few old Stanleys and Records recently, so nice to have something that just needs a hone!

Simon


----------



## NazNomad

Love the little bronze one.


----------



## t8hants

I rescued a 6" Record G clamp from a junk shop, its now hanging on the rack getting to know its new associates.


----------



## Graham Orm

Doingupthehouse":2q8zbrh8 said:


> David and Goliath!
> 
> Quangsheng No7 Took advantage of the Workshop Heaven discount at the weekend, also got the free bronze 101 (what a cute little thing). Haven't used them yet, but both seem to be of excellent quality. If they're as good as my QS No4 and block plane I'll be very happy.  Been titivating a few old Stanleys and Records recently, so nice to have something that just needs a hone!
> 
> Simon



Lovely. I've got a QS #6 and bought one of those little block planes from Ebay. Just fits in your hand nicely for light weight trimming.


----------



## Doingupthehouse

> Lovely. I've got a QS #6 and bought one of those little block planes from Ebay. Just fits in your hand nicely for light weight trimming.



Had a play with it, think it might just become my tool of choice for breaking edges. I must admit to being pleasantly surprised at its Usibilty. 

Simon


----------



## dickm

Charity auction in next village last weeknd, very poorly attended so feel slightly guilty at having bought several domestic appliances for £1 each. But did pay £50 for a cardboard box with 5 big HSS turning gouges, half a dozen carbon steel turning tool, a copy of Rowley's book, some other gouges/chisels and a Record RP 4000 scroll chuck. Had forgotten I'd made a spare adaptor to fit the Mystro, so it ws immediately functional. Did salve conscience by giving some of the turning tools and the book to a lad who is just starting turning and an extra tenner to the organisers.


----------



## otter

2 x 4' and 4 x 2' sash clamps. Oh the excitement! Not even posh Record ones, just the mid-range Screwfix specials.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Record #071 just arrived today. Last tool on the list before turning the drying 2x4's in my shed into a bench...


----------



## Roughcut

2 Winbag's and a 300mm Japanese Rule from Axminster.


----------



## Stormer1940

This little baby


----------



## Bm101

In my ignorance can I ask who made that Stormer?


----------



## Stormer1940

It's an old Record 311 shoulder plane. Can be converted to a bullnose with the other metal plate.


----------



## thetyreman

just bit the bullet on a lie nielsen 102 block plane, looking forward to testing it out on some oak endgrain after sharpening it up.


----------



## JonnyW

@thetyreman - you won't regret buying a LN 102. Also, they are things of real beauty. I'm a lover of all things LN - personally he takes a time honoured, tried and tested, excellent design and injects pure quality into it.

Meanwhile, I await my Scheppach Precisa 4.0 saw bench. Always wanted a half decent table saw, so I hope she's good. Like a small child at Christmas Eve I wait for the courier's call!

Jonny


----------



## chippy1970

Roughcut":1iwiumb8 said:


> 2 Winbag's and a 300mm Japanese Rule from Axminster.


Did you get the winbags at the cheap price ? I posted a link on Twitter when I saw they were 4 for £40 then a few minutes later they bumped the price back up to £50

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattRoberts

Finally managed to snag the plunge router attachment for my dewalt router in eBay! Looking forward to using it


----------



## Roughcut

chippy1970":18but8qr said:


> Roughcut":18but8qr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Winbag's and a 300mm Japanese Rule from Axminster.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the winbags at the cheap price ? I posted a link on Twitter when I saw they were 4 for £40 then a few minutes later they bumped the price back up to £50
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Yes but I only bought 2 winbags, and they were £10 each.


----------



## skipdiver

An Axminster micro pinner and small Metabo palm sander. Also get my compressor back from the tool doctor today. New filter, new pressure gauge and general overhaul.


----------



## MMUK

A Ragni small plastering trowel for £8. Hell am I paying £40+ for a Marshalltown! I've a few sockets need patching round and the large plastering trowel is a bit OTT for the job.


----------



## DTR

A few weekends ago, but I picked up a Super Adept lathe. Pictured here with a 6" rule for scale (before cleaning):







And on top of the "real" lathe....


----------



## MMUK

Dave, is that a jeweller's lathe?


----------



## MattRoberts

I got a compressor and makita 18 gauge nail gun. Yet to try it out in anger. 

I also got a milwaukee tape measure. Really impressed with it


----------



## Phil Pascoe

A Ward 1/4" chisel.


----------



## No skills

Ha!


----------



## Stanleymonkey

Off to buy a new sander - last one just packed up for no reason.

Getting some corner clamps too - experimenting with Kreg jigs and need a couple more corner clamps for the assembly


----------



## Bm101

phil.p":32x9teez said:


> A Ward 1/4" chisel.


LMAO!


----------



## MarkDennehy

phil.p":2twjfwvl said:


> A Ward 1/4" chisel.


Phil you are single-handedly making all of us feel far less guilt about our ebay purchase histories 
I no longer feel bad about buying 150g of superglue and a Record #3


----------



## memzey

I don't get it. What's embarrassing about a 1/4" Ward chisel? I have one myself and very nice it is too!


----------



## lurker

memzey":2rfujurx said:


> I don't get it. What's embarrassing about a 1/4" Ward chisel? I have one myself and very nice it is too!



chisels-and-gouges-t97626.html


----------



## Bodgers

Finally ordered a new Bandsaw - Makita lbf1200f. Seems to be the best 12" for the money.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## memzey

Aah. It all makes sense now


----------



## biskit

I know I was warned against getting one :!: but today I bought a Clarke CS4-6D belt disc sander. The larger ones just seemed big for my small shop. Oh I got some extra belts and discs as well. All with my discount code 20% off.


----------



## MattRoberts

biskit":5s402gf9 said:


> I know I was warned against getting one :!: but today I bought a Clarke CS4-6D belt disc sander. The larger ones just seemed big for my small shop. Oh I got some extra belts and discs as well. All with my discount code 20% off.


I didn't want to say in that thread, but that's the one I have, and it's been ace for me. I can't seem to find an adaptor for the odd sized dust port to for my vac though...


----------



## DiscoStu

I've got one of those. Other than being noisy it's ok. Not sure how one belt sander can be much superior to another. It could do with more power at times but it does sand pretty well. The dust collection off of the belt isn't too bad either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biskit

Matt I found that a connector for 63mil Axminster dust system fits a treat, so the tube or the flexi will fit.


----------



## MattRoberts

biskit":zsx381r5 said:


> Matt I found that a connector for 63mil Axminster dust system fits a treat, so the tube or the flexi will fit.


Oh perfect, thanks very much!


----------



## skipdiver

Ordered a Record Power AC400 air thingy and am about to order an Axminster Powercap. Best part of 400 notes but worth it i think. Hope so anyway.


----------



## MarkDennehy

In the post today : the record #3 from a few days ago (crucible cast steel blade too), 150g of superglue for the luthiers trick, a pcb holder for the other workshop, and a pair of trousers. I don't want to think about the GCHQ lists I must be on by now...


----------



## Bm101

Im going to start a new thread. 'What_* didn't *_you buy today and who do you feel like punching in the nuts if they had any' 
I use the Mrs ebay account to buy tools. I've fancied one of those little ornate Preston spokeshaves for a while. I keep an eye out but I don't really need one. But I'd like one. I make no apologies. Few times I thought I was in for a sensible amount. (under £20) But there they sit going for an average of £70. Madness. But still... I keep an eye out. Just by chance I see one on yesterday. Odd time to sell I think, Monday evening. *presses Watch button. 
So I set the alarm on the phone, 15 minutes before, just time to put another reasonable bid (£20) in just in case. 
I'm feeding the kids, sorting them out, baths all that it's the witching hour. All of a sudden I get a little jolt. God, whats the time.
So I leave the kids in the bath to drown jump down the stairs and click on ebay and watch list. 2 minutes to go. Still time if I'm quick.
I scroll through the watch list.
WTF?!? It's gone. Frantically typing I find it. Too late by about 30 seconds.
SOLD:£16

What?
What?! What happened. I'm baffled.

I say to my Mrs. What happened. Ah she says, your phone was ringing and I didn't want to disturb you while you were putting the kids to bed so I turned it off.
Rigggght.
But why is it not in the watch list. Did you want that she says. I didn't think you'd want that so I deleted it for you.

....

£16. :|


----------



## MarkDennehy

Gixen.com BM101. Saved me from doing that a few times. 

Though occasionally it refused to bid because the seller hadn't put in a postage price to Ireland (not that they wouldn't - I'd contacted them - but just that they'd not filled in that bit). Harumph. 
Still, the addresspal service over here is helping with that now (it's like parcelmotel, only it has a mainland UK address).


----------



## Bm101

MarkDennehy":2ud0qe6k said:


> Gixen.com BM101. (it's like parcelmotel, only it has a mainland UK address).


Or Starbucks and Amazon. 8)


----------



## MarkDennehy

But Addresspal can't dodge taxes, it's run by An Post (the Irish postal service)...


----------



## memzey

An Osborne EB3 mitre gauge:



Super accurate, dead easy to setup and use, enormous fence. Awesome


----------



## Droogs

Although not bought today but on saturday and will be delivered tomorrow, I got the AIM Tools Katsu trim router with all the bases in the kit they sell on Ebay. This is the first power tool I have bought apart from an erbauer drill for a few years. Will do a review over the next few days.


----------



## DiscoStu

Why didn't you just put a bid on it? If your maximum bid is going to be £20 then stick it on and forget about it. You either win for £20 or less or you don't. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkDennehy

DiscoStu":oourhimo said:


> Why didn't you just put a bid on it? If your maximum bid is going to be £20 then stick it on and forget about it. You either win for £20 or less or you don't.


Avoiding bidding wars.


----------



## thetyreman

MarkDennehy":2yncumko said:


> DiscoStu":2yncumko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you just put a bid on it? If your maximum bid is going to be £20 then stick it on and forget about it. You either win for £20 or less or you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Avoiding bidding wars.
Click to expand...


yep, I just use gixen thesedays, put in the price you want to pay and leave it alone, sometimes you loose, but it's a lot easier.


----------



## MattRoberts

memzey":1d97wozm said:


> An Osborne EB3 mitre gauge:
> 
> 
> 
> Super accurate, dead easy to setup and use, enormous fence. Awesome


Oooh, that looks nice!


----------



## memzey

I've only had it a little while Matt but I've come to like it quite a bit already. Really clever engineering is often very simple but well thought out. I would put this firmly in that bracket with its triangle method of establishing angles. Quite obvious when you think about it but very well done by Osborne. Stupendously accurate, enormous fence and even the flip stop is sturdy. What's not to like? (A: price I suppose - just over £100 but worth it to me)


----------



## skipdiver

Droogs":1vc63tot said:


> Although not bought today but on saturday and will be delivered tomorrow, I got the AIM Tools Katsu trim router with all the bases in the kit they sell on Ebay. This is the first power tool I have bought apart from an erbauer drill for a few years. Will do a review over the next few days.



I'm thinking of getting one of those. Doing a lot of rounding over and could do with a little router dedicated to the task.


----------



## NazNomad

An old Eclipse FS70 fret saw & an Eclipse 38 Saw Sharpener ... £1.50 for both.

Burgess BK3 Plus Bandsaw (no blade, but hmm, wonder where I might get one? ;-)) - £15.00


----------



## skipdiver

Not a tool i know but took delivery of an Axminster Powercap today and it makes a big difference to the dust problem along with the Record Power AC i took delivery of yesterday.


----------



## MarkDennehy

I *was* going to say I'd bought the veritas morticing gauge from dictum, but apparently DHL delivered it to An Post, who then returned it to sender...


----------



## ED65

MarkDennehy":5o32izy4 said:


> I *was* going to say I'd bought the veritas morticing gauge from dictum, but apparently DHL delivered it to An Post, who then returned it to sender...


WTH??? I know An Post are a bit of a law unto themselves but why the hell did they return it to sender when it presumably had a perfectly good address on it?

This is something I hope DHL will sort for you, since anyone there should realise they shouldn't have bloody delivered it to An Post in the first place :evil: _Not _a fan of DHL and similar when they do boneheaded stuff like this. My brother used to regularly get "failed to deliver" notifications even with a map indicating the exact location of the house helpfully taped to the package!


----------



## Droogs

That's what happens when you leave something upsidedown on the counter


----------



## Aggrajag

Went and fetched a second-hand Woodstar PT85 Planer/Thicknesser from Burnley yesterday, great condition and very happy with it. Works a treat with my extractor too so that's a cleaning bonus!


----------



## MarkDennehy

ED65":39plce55 said:


> MarkDennehy":39plce55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I *was* going to say I'd bought the veritas morticing gauge from dictum, but apparently DHL delivered it to An Post, who then returned it to sender...
> 
> 
> 
> WTH??? I know An Post are a bit of a law unto themselves but why the hell did they return it to sender when it presumably had a perfectly good address on it?
> This is something I hope DHL will sort for you, since anyone there should realise they shouldn't have bloody delivered it to An Post in the first place :evil: _Not _a fan of DHL and similar when they do boneheaded stuff like this. My brother used to regularly get "failed to deliver" notifications even with a map indicating the exact location of the house helpfully taped to the package!
Click to expand...

Found out what happened - apparently the address was effectively "Mark Dennehy, Dublin, Ireland" (I'm guessing the address label was damaged because Dictum had my full postal address).
I mean, it's not a very big country, and Dublin's not a very big city, but even so, An Post needed a _little_ bit more than that to go on  

Dictum's customer service were very good about it though, and the gauge is back on its way to me as we speak...


----------



## ED65

MarkDennehy":2zf48cuo said:


> Found out what happened - apparently the address was effectively "Mark Dennehy, Dublin, Ireland" ... An Post needed a _little_ bit more than that to go on


Yes fair enough :lol: 

BTW I'm going to try a test soon using only my Eircode, once the thing is in Ireland in theory at least you _should _be able to get away with using nothing else as it uniquely identifies your location, down to which side of a semi you're living in... we'll see how the reality stacks up.


----------



## MarkDennehy

...except that FedEx, DHL, UPS, Pallet Express, and BOC Ireland have all said they won't be supporting it and the freight trade association of Ireland have filed a complaint about it in the EU, and the emergency services crowd also think it's pants.


----------



## DiscoStu

I made use of my Festool voucher and bought a CTL Midi extractor that came with a free cleaning kit in a systainer and I bought a Rotex 125. I also bought the systainer with the inserts for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodmatt

Skipdriver what is a "Powercap"? thanks


----------



## MattRoberts

Just won an auction for a 2hp Sealey dust extractor. Will be making a thien baffle soon then...


----------



## flying haggis

not exacly woodworking and not exactly bought from the local car boot today, when I asked the price the seller said just take it!! and yes it says Marples on the handle


----------



## davin

My old Ryobi power planer finally died. Treated myself to a new one (don't really use it much to be honest, only on site for doors).

£83 pounds at Axminster

http://www.axminster.co.uk/makita-kp080 ... oCigjw_wcB

£140 pounds at screwfix ?

http://www.screwfix.com/p/makita-kp0800 ... SJABnGLlH-
0eofutNFMV_FDB1eH1VV7Kp46ksHPj5tsRuDRwmbBoCb_Lw_wcB

So as my old Bosch jigsaw had the variable speed bypassed due to failure a year ago, I thought I would put the saving I made towards on of these...

http://www.axminster.co.uk/bosch-gst-15 ... ody%20Grip

was nearly tempted by one of these as well, but wisely put the credit card away..

http://www.axminster.co.uk/fuji-mini-mi ... eal-717844

Phew Davin


----------



## skipdiver

Woodmatt":3f7k9p6q said:


> Skipdriver what is a "Powercap"? thanks



http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ap ... tor-101809

They are made by JSP and sold as a JSP Powercap but Axminster now sell them under their own name.


----------



## skipdiver

Today i bought 2 x 3" G clamps and a packet of 5 Stanley Blades from Wilko's. Big spender me.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

flying haggis":3rpd2258 said:


> not exacly woodworking and not exactly bought from the local car boot today, when I asked the price the seller said just take it!! and yes it says Marples on the handle View attachment 2016


I wonder if they do them in rhubarb and custard?


----------



## yetloh

DiscoStu":3d2qhlpz said:


> I made use of my Festool voucher and bought a CTL Midi extractor that came with a free cleaning kit in a systainer and I bought a Rotex 125. I also bought the systainer with the inserts for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bought ona of those at the back end of last year and am very pleased with it. I've often wondered why none of the other makers have bothered to properly integrate hose and cable storage.

Jim


----------



## DiscoStu

Not tried mine yet. Hopefully it will be good. Recently my wife had to hold the hose from the dyson onto a Festool hose while I did some work in the house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippy1970

Ordered one of these laser rangefinders the other day from toolstop. Delivered yesterday. So far it looks great ,really accurate and it links to my phone or tablet to transfer measurements instantly. Bosch do some really good free apps to use with it.

No more asking customers to hold the end of my tape lol






Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roughcut

I've been keeping my eye out for a decent Stanley no.4 as my one is fairly tatty.
And saw this one on the 'bay at the weekend which arrived today.


----------



## thetyreman

Roughcut":35zqciei said:


> I've been keeping my eye out for a decent Stanley no.4 as my one is fairly tatty.
> And saw this one on the 'bay at the weekend which arrived today.



it looks almost new! nice find...


----------



## Woodmatt

So it was you who out bid me..........................................................Only joking.


----------



## arnoldmason8

Today I bought a set of ten diamond needle files from Lidl. Only £3.99. They will be useful for sharpening saws and shaping moulding plane cutters.

Cheers_______ Arnold


----------



## MarkDennehy

With the bar clamp to keep the mortice width set constant while moving the bars. 

I now know why people pay so much for veritas stuff. This thing is soooooo much more pleasant to use than the 30-year-old beech design one I had been using.


----------



## Baldhead

Bought these yesterday tbh, http://www.axminster.co.uk/veritas-supe ... ers-476257 tried the thickest one on a piece of ash, I was very impressed, dirt cheap too.

Stew


----------



## Bm101

Not a tool and probably only a new idea to me but I was quite proud of thinking of it anyway. Bought a couple of metric steel shaft collars with grub screws. Been doing a bit of morticing with auger bits and the electric tape used as a depth gauge kept getting ripped off by the chips. I have a couple of the star-m ones you can use by hand or in electric drills. In the hand drill they rip through the timber and the electrical tape doesn't last long. Irritating.  
£2.50 up to 20mm then the prices start jumping up. Free postage too. Woop. Got the 25 and 30mm too because sometimes life is just too short to be sodding about.

Ebay link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121995024204? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Monkey Mark

Only just found this thread. 
Not sure if this counts as I didn't pay for it, but today i was given a Clarke IG1000 with faulty pull start. Could be an easy fix.

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/clarke- ... or-ig1000/


----------



## dynax

Took the plunge and bought a Scheppach HS105 yesterday, it should arrive in a day or two, I will do a review of it if anyone is interested, looking forward to putting to the test,


----------



## MattRoberts

I got an incra t rule. Ace for drawing parallel lines


----------



## MarkDennehy

A Record 53A for a rather large amount of money, but we don't all live in sheffield so they don't tend to show up for a fiver in our local car boot sale


----------



## DiscoStu

Not sure if I can post this in this thread as Technically I bought it back in Feb I think, but it arrived today!







Not even opened it yet, just tucked it away in the workshop as I've got a few other things going on before I get into that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattRoberts

Managed to snag this for free. A bit of a clean up and it's working beautifully


----------



## ED65

MarkDennehy":2dxvicjz said:


> A Record 53A for a rather large amount of money, but we don't all live in sheffield so they don't tend to show up for a fiver in our local car boot sale


Ah go on, spill! 

I paid more than a few tenners for my Woden and that was not in what you'd call pristine nick. Secondhand vices are not exactly thick on the ground here are they? :|


----------



## Wuffles

MattRoberts":5z9i09cp said:


> Managed to snag this for free. A bit of a clean up and it's working beautifully



I realise you mean the pillar drill, but I have one of those hammers and I love it.


----------



## MarkDennehy

ED65":3ewtzkqp said:


> MarkDennehy":3ewtzkqp said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Record 53A for a rather large amount of money, but we don't all live in sheffield so they don't tend to show up for a fiver in our local car boot sale
> 
> 
> 
> Ah go on, spill!
> I paid more than a few tenners for my Woden and that was not in what you'd call pristine nick. Secondhand vices are not exactly thick on the ground here are they? :|
Click to expand...


£70 in the end. Plus the shipping, which will wind up coming to £17 for the UK side and then either €3.50 or €25 for the UK->Ireland leg, depending on whether or not the seller's package weighs under 20kg. I'm not holding my breath on that one. But I just got so hacked off at the mess with the 52½E that I just bit the bullet (as opposed to waiting around for weeks for something at a better price while the bench sat in the shed in pieces, mocking me). 

And no, second-hand tools of any kind are in short supply over here. I guess the furniture-making industry died off in Dublin after the heyday in the 18th and 19th centuries and never recovered. I mean, we have what, two woodworking shops in the entire country? Lots of builders merchants from the boom years, and for power tools and the building trade, there are a few more than two shops, but if you want to buy (say) titebond II or a marking knife or a block plane, you have one of the shops on Capel street and the online Carpentry Shop in limerick and not a whole lot else really.


----------



## Bone

Trend tongue and groove 1/2" router set. Some simple panel doors coming up soon.


----------



## MattRoberts

Wuffles":12jnfgqm said:


> I realise you mean the pillar drill, but I have one of those hammers and I love it.



The Thor? Yeah - ace hammer!


----------



## dynax

just ordered a 40t freud blade for the table saw, should arrive Tuesday,


----------



## MarkDennehy

Bought a while back, but only finally arrived today: 











Dictum's largest ryoba and their 3-piece compact set. Bit extravagant, but I've been using a ryoba for the last while on various things and it's a complete joy to use. Cuts exactly where I expect it to and goes through a 2x4 in under twelve seconds leaving a really smooth cut. And that was just a relatively cheap ryoba off ebay. I'm hoping for good things from these, they feel a lot better in the hand (better balance, nicer finish) and the blade looks better quality. And if it'd stop sodding raining for a while here, I might get to try it...


----------



## doubleb

Had this for as long as I can remember and has finally broken beyond repair. I like the new quick blade change mechanism.


----------



## Monkey Mark

Picked this up last night for the extortionate price of £20.


----------



## MarkDennehy

Record 722, Stanley 60½, 8 of the cheap aluminium sash clamps and some screwdriver brace bits; all bought over the last six weeks but they did the bus trick in the post and all showed up on the same day...


----------



## MattRoberts

MarkDennehy":3qlziepr said:


> Record 722, Stanley 60½, 8 of the cheap aluminium sash clamps and some screwdriver brace bits; all bought over the last six weeks but they did the bus trick in the post and all showed up on the same day...


I did the trick of inserting wood in the gap of the cheap clamps - worked a treat in stiffening them up


----------



## Benchwayze

Festool CXS Li 2.6 Set GB Cordless Screwdriver, 240 V 

And:

FESTOOL Bit Cartridge BIT/BH-SORT/31x 

Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## JandK

I bought a Festool CTL 36 E dust extractor, OF 1400 router and DF 500 domino today from the Axminster store in High Wycombe. This was made possible with a voucher and some gift cards. The only reason I opted for the 36 over the 26 was to make full use of the voucher so £225 discount rather than £100 discount. The only difference between them would be size and the volume of the "tank" and bag.
Interestingly the DF 500 package did not qualify for the voucher at £757 but the basic package at £605 do qualify so I had to spend another £221.24 but with much more dominos and more important all the cutters. so now there are 2260 domino's.
I am happy since this is my second purchase of Festool products, the 1st being the TS 55 R. 

Thanks you Lonsdale 73 , a member on this forum who supplied me with the voucher.


----------



## BHwoodworking

just a small tiny makita DLS110z

ok. i tell a like. its a beast.......

and its cordless :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## craigs

prepping for a new house, so just got delivered a set of Blum jigs from isaac lord and a fuji mini mite 4 gxpc


----------



## Blackswanwood

Dewalt DW625 Router to be permanently mounted in my router table.


----------



## Lons

adidat":36wvz2yo said:


> Bit of sad a story, bought it off this guy from iran who is pretty fantastic enginner producing excellent model steam engines. He had never had the chance to steam them up as the guys at his local club, made him feel unwelcome purely over the colour of his skin. In this day an age you would think a club like that would be welcoming any younger decent egineers with open arms.Adidat


There are some short sighted and incredibly bigoted people out there :roll: makes me feel ashamed for them sometimes.

EDIT:
Just seen the date on the original post OOPs


----------



## Yojevol

Well I didn't buy it, swimbo ordered me to learn how to use it and cut out 16m of polycotton to make scrubs.
A ROTARY CUTTER



Brian


----------



## craigs

Yojevol":272nem28 said:


> Well I didn't buy it, swimbo ordered me to learn how to use it and cut out 16m of polycotton to make scrubs.
> A ROTARY CUTTERBrian



Seems like a good opportunity to modify a cnc machine


----------



## Yojevol

craigsalisbury":1253bd9a said:


> Yojevol":1253bd9a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't buy it, swimbo ordered me to learn how to use it and cut out 16m of polycotton to make scrubs.
> A ROTARY CUTTERBrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a good opportunity to modify a cnc machine
Click to expand...

The local group organising this effort are getting kits machine cut. The pink pattern here is one of them. We purchased the green material to do the job ourselves.
Brian


----------



## Noggsy

My first Liogier rasp and riffler. I’ve been promising myself one since I first saw Noel’s video about how they are made, years ago. Now that Workshop Heaven are carrying them, I decided I could justify it because they weren’t coming all the way from France  

I have to say, they are not over-rated! Both cut beautifully, with little of no sanding apparently required in the tests I’ve done. I can’t wait to use them in anger.


----------



## DBT85

I needed some Caulk from Toolstation and since they upped their free delivery minimum from £10 to £25 I spent £70 on clamps. :roll: 

Can never have too many clamps. 

#ItsAlwaysBetterWithPics


----------



## D_W

Didn't buy today, but should be receiving 3 long slicks from japan (not sure if I can find a way to use them). 

Their slicks are the same shape as their paring chisels, except they're about 24" long. Relatively reasonable when bought used from japan through the auction site over there.


----------



## Kev D

Axminster UJK Parf fence
2 x Axminster 600mm parallel clamps (2 for 1 deal, so 4 in total)


----------

